# Solve of the Day! 3x3, 2x2, Skewb, and Pyraminx



## RedTopCuber (Jun 20, 2018)

In this thread, I will be posting a daily scramble and we will see who is the winner of the day! Feel free to add reconstructions or notes. scrambles will be posted at about 12 PM EDT every day. all you have to post is your time and the date. also if you can also post your Cube and Method that would be great!

Todays Scramble: L D' R2 U' F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 F D2 F' R' F D2 R' D' U2


Here's mine:
June 20, 2018
Valk M
CFOP

13.25


----------



## RedJack22 (Jun 20, 2018)

What a terrible solve, even if it's the first solve of the day: 20.41

I usually average around 16


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 21, 2018)

Yesterdays Winner! @tigermaxi 
13.25 
Valk M 
CFOP

Todays Scramble: R2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U R2 F' U' B D2 F2 L' D' R D2


Here's mine:
Cubicle Valk M
CFOP

12.83


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 21, 2018)

First solve of the day, 11.72. Definitely could've been better.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 21, 2018)

Cool, and DG when are we going to hear from Dlsone?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 21, 2018)

^ Yeah, I've really missed it.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 21, 2018)

Valk Power M
CFOP
10.35
Easy yellow cross and once put the last cross piece on the correct side I got a F2L paired up so I inserted that and as I did that I got a second F2l pair paired up so I inserted that and after that I finished putting the last cross piece in and then had two easy F2L's to finish that all up. Nothing exiting about OLL/PLL.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 21, 2018)

19.41


----------



## Hazel (Jun 21, 2018)

11.487, first solve of the day so I'm happy with it


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 21, 2018)

June 21, 2018
MF3RS2
ZZ

134.87
Well, that was bad. Ah well, I already decided to do this, so here's my time.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> June 21, 2018
> MF3RS2
> ZZ
> 
> ...


Is the time 1 minute 34.87 seconds or 134.87 seconds? just checking  also I think its cool you use ZZ


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 22, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Is the time 1 minute 34.87 seconds or 134.87 seconds? just checking  also I think its cool you use ZZ


2:14.87 :/ I really meant it when I said bad 

Yeah, though I am far to willing to flip-flop between methods for my own good.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Jun 22, 2018)

Let's give this a (non-serious) go
Roux
Thunderclap

49.72


----------



## Terence Tan (Jun 22, 2018)

Whelp, here it is.
ZZ
MF3RS

25.23


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> 2:14.87 :/ I really meant it when I said bad
> 
> Yeah, though I am far to willing to flip-flop between methods for my own good.


we were all there once... except maybe Feliks XD


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jun 22, 2018)

Moyu Weilong GTS2M

CFOP: 49.792
LbL: 38.359


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

Yesterdays Podium (I'm gonna start doing a podium because of the increase in people):
1st @cubeshepherd 10.35 CFOP Valk Power M
2nd @Aerma 11.487
3rd @DGCubes 11.72

Todays Scramble:
D2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 B' L' R' D' R2 B2 L2 B

UPDATE: You no don't have to add the date. You will qualify for that day's podium if you post before the next scramble


Here's mine:
Cubicle Valk M
CFOP
15.17 kinda bad


would anyone be interested in a Skewb solve of the day?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 22, 2018)

20.71 Wow that was bad. Id be into a 2x2 one


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 22, 2018)

11.81, again nothing special.



tigermaxi said:


> Cool, and DG when are we going to hear from Dlsone?



Hopefully soon! We have the next two episodes recorded, but we've all been really busy and haven't had time to edit them.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 22, 2018)

11.247, again first solve of the day
hey, I beat DG two days in a row


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 20.71 Wow that was bad. Id be into a 2x2 one


Ok I am on it

By request of @Duncan Bannon we now have a daily 2x2 solve thread same rules as "3x3 solve of the DAY!"

Todays Scramble: R2 F' R2 F R U2 R2 F R'


Here's mine:
QiYi WuXia
LBL/Ortega and i know some CLL
5.58


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 22, 2018)

2.97
CLL and 1/2 Eg-1


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 22, 2018)

4.54
ortega/lbl
chuwen M


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 22, 2018)

Wuxia (I think? I forget which 2x2 I bought.)
3x3-style LBL

30.586

I knew the U OCLL for 3x3, so I tried to do that, but I messed it up and had to do OCLL again.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 22, 2018)

3.21
CLL/A little EG-1, working on full Eg-1 though.
Qiyi Wuxia M


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

GTS2M
CFOP
11.39


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 23, 2018)

12.63
CFOP
Valk Power M


----------



## asacuber (Jun 23, 2018)

10.13


----------



## Terence Tan (Jun 23, 2018)

MF3RS

FreeFOP - 19.050
ZZ - 17.305

3.82
MF2s
Ortega(Varasano)/Guimond with OCLLs/lbl + Coll

Pretty happy with sub-4


----------



## asacuber (Jun 23, 2018)

2.82
bad
EG
weipo m


----------



## teboecubes (Jun 23, 2018)

24.32 sorta bad w/ air SM and cfop


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

Yesterdays Podium:
1st @asacuber | 10.13
2nd @Aerma | 11.247
3rd @JustAnotherGenericCuber | 11.39 | CFOP | GTS2M

Todays Scramble: D2 L2 F2 L2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 L U R B' L2 U2 L2 U L D2 B'


Here's mine:
CFOP | Cubicle Valk M | 13.34
First solve of the day


Yesterdays Podium:
1st @asacuber | 2.82 | EG | Weipo M
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 2.97 | CLL and 1/2 EG-1 
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.21 | CLL/A little EG-1 | QiYi WuXia M

Todays Scramble: R2 F U F2 U' F R2 F2 U2


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 23, 2018)

10.47, decent.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

3.63 | Ortega/LBL with some CLL | QiYi WuXia M
2 Look


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 23, 2018)

3.01
Wuxia M
CLL


----------



## _zoux (Jun 23, 2018)

1.82
Cyclone Boys
TCLL


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

Same as the other solve of the day threads but I love skewb so I just had to make this thread. HAVE FUN!

Todays Scramble: U L U B R U' R' B L U'


Here's mine:
5.18
QiYi Wingy 
Sahras Intermediate


----------



## _zoux (Jun 23, 2018)

10.11
ZZ-C
Magnetised GuanLong mod.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 23, 2018)

6.94
Wingy
Sarah's Intermediate

Can you make a Pyraminx solve of the day please?

14.53
CFOP
SM


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Can you make a Pyraminx solve of the day please?


Sure man can you shout out the thread in your podcast that would be so cool I love the podcast

By request of @CornerCutter we now have a pyraminx solve of the day! Same rules as the other solve of the day threads. Enjoy!

Todays Scramble: R U L U' L U L' R l


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

sure let's do this
10.79, horrible lol


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

14.8 I messed up big time


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

2.52, CLL because I forgot EG1

8.12

Maybe these could all be on one thread? But I like the idea, it's different.

9.64 (oof)


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

cool so like have 4 scrambles posted on one thread and have 4 podiums?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 23, 2018)

1.9 
Z Y
F' R2 U R'
R U R' U R U2 R'
U
Could have canceled 3 moves  but that's still good.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

whoa we got a 1 second podium


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 23, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> cool so like have 4 scrambles posted on one thread and have 4 podiums?


I think that @JustinTimeCuber has a great idea, and I think it would be best if you did combine all the "Solve of the day" threads together.
This is how I would post them:

2x2 Scramble for the day
R U' F U' R2 F'

Results
1st...
2nd...
3rd...

3x3 Scramble for the day
R U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R D' B' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B'
Results
1
2
3

Pyraminx Scramble

Results
1
2
3

Skewb Scramble

Results
1
2
3


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> cool so like have 4 scrambles posted on one thread and have 4 podiums?


Yeah, like that. Basically see @cubeshepherd's post. (Actively posting on 4 separate threads for such similar things makes the "new posts" section kinda unnecessarily cluttered.)


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

cool idea ill combine them tomorrow

On second thought I will make a poll on the 3x3 solve of the day to see who wants it. I hope you understand. the poll will close in 3 days


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 23, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Sure man can you shout out the thread in your podcast that would be so cool I love the podcast


Sure! I'll give you one on the next episode! Thank you!

3.06
Intuitive L4E
X-Man Bell

Thanks for making it! One thread might be good, but I would keep it to those 4 events.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 23, 2018)

ZZ(a)
Lil' Majik

9.97
Easy 2GLL
Only 5 solves warm up lol


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 23, 2018)

Wuxia (I think? I forget which 2x2 I bought.)
Partial Ortega (still learning)

32.030

My recall on the algs (except S and As OLLs, and the T-perm, because I already knew them) is terrible right now. Hopefully I can get my time down to sub-20 in a few days.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 23, 2018)

3.83
Top First
X-Man Bell

3.13

10.06
CFOP


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 23, 2018)

5.03
Sarah's Intermediate
Wingy


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 23, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> ZZ(a)
> Lil' Majik
> 
> 9.97
> ...


We have our FIRST sub-10 of the thread!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 24, 2018)

17.04


----------



## Brayden Adams (Jun 24, 2018)

YuXin Little Magic
Random 3x3 Subsets
38.72


----------



## CarterK (Jun 24, 2018)

2.19
NS + Sarah's advanced



Spoiler: Recon



z
r' R r //FL minus one move (to cancel)
z2 x r' R r R z2 r' R r R' r // Operm

5.47 tps, ok considering the rotations


----------



## 3Squareheadz (Jun 24, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> By request of @CornerCutter we now have a pyraminx solve of the day! Same rules as the other solve of the day threads. Enjoy!
> 
> Todays Scramble: R U L U' L U L' R l


6.94


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jun 24, 2018)

4.07 RIP


----------



## asacuber (Jun 24, 2018)

1.26

4.74

3.39

14.35


----------



## Terence Tan (Jun 24, 2018)

17.158
ZZ (messed up EO)
MF3RS

3.323
Ortega
MF2S

11.627
Sarah's Intermediate

12.505
Oka


----------



## 3Squareheadz (Jun 24, 2018)

I messed up 15.17


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 24, 2018)

Should you be required to use a stackmat? I have been.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 24, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Should you be required to use a stackmat? I have been.


I agree with @CornerCutter that it would probably be best if everyone uses a Stackmat for the Solve of the Days, mainly because if there is a really easy scrambles then it would make it even all around, instead of one person using StackMat and the other holding it in there hand, which can very the times a bit, especially if someone is slower at picking up the cube.

Not that in the end any of this makes to big a difference at all, and this is your thread @tigermaxi so please do what ever you want to, but this is only a suggestion.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 24, 2018)

It would be nice for everyone to use a stackmat but if someone does not have one I don't want to leave them out

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium:
1st @GenTheThief | 9.97 | ZZ(a) | Little Magic
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.06 | CFOP
3rd @_zoux | 10.11 | ZZ(c) | Magnetized Guanlong Mod

I think the vote speaks for itself here you go guys

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium:
1st @asacuber | 1.26
2nd @_zoux | 1.82 | Cyclone Boys | TCLL
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 1.90

Yesterdays Skewb Podium:
1st @CarterK | 2.19 | NS + Sarah's Advanced
2nd @asacuber | 4.74
3rd @cubeshepherd | 5.03 | Wingy | Sarah's Intermediate

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium:
1st @CornerCutter | 3.06 | Intuitive L4E | X-Man Bell
2nd @asacuber | 3.39
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.83 | Top First | X-Man Bell

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todays 3x3 Scramble: R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 D2 L B' U' L F2 U2 F2 D R

Todays 2x2 Scramble: F2 U R2 F' U F U R' F

Todays Skewb Scramble: B' R' U' L' R' U' B L' B' U

Todays Pyraminx Scramble: U' L U' B L' B' U L l r' b' u'

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!

Also if you guys are doing more than one event put your results in one post. Thanks!


Here's mine:
3x3 | 17.86 | First solve of the day I'm warming up before I do the other events

A 2x2 AO5 Later...

2x2 | 4.72

Pyra | 8.16+

Skewb | 6.33


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 24, 2018)

2x2 4.16

3x3 13.93


----------



## _zoux (Jun 24, 2018)

3x3:
9.07 // PLL skip yey 8))
ZZ-C
Magnetized Guanlong
2x2:
9.27 // did an EG-2 layer-1, and finished with PBL :/
TCLL
Skewb:
2.02
NS
Wingy M mod // with candy cane 8)
Stackmat expensive eww


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 24, 2018)

Wait. What 2x2 methods/subsets do you know? @_zoux


----------



## _zoux (Jun 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Wait. What 2x2 methods/subsets do you know? @_zoux


TCLL, EG-1 and CLL ofc
Those were learnt for WaterRoux and LMCF 8)
oh and i know Guimond
And V perm. HD, gonna finish this soon, really fun 8)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 24, 2018)

3x3 - 11.24

2x2 - 4.50

Pyraminx - 4.87

Skewb - 4.97


----------



## CarterK (Jun 24, 2018)

I guess I'll do all of them now.

3x3 - 8.67 Roux(really good)

2x2 - 1.43 EG

Skewb - 2.66 NS + Sarah's advanced

Pyra - 6.13 Intuitive L4E (stupid tips)


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 24, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> We have our FIRST sub-10 of the thread!


Haha cool. Especially since I know that I'm not the fastest one here.

ZZ(not -a this time)
Small Sorcery
3x3: 11.29
Decent, paused a little. Would've been nice to get another sub 10 but I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 24, 2018)

CarterK said:


> 3x3 - 8.67 Roux(really good)


Are you a Roux solver? If so have you always solved with Roux? Thanks


----------



## CarterK (Jun 25, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Are you a Roux solver? If so have you always solved with Roux? Thanks


I switched to roux for oh about a month ago and I was also trying it out for 2h, not sure if I'm gonna switch yet.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 25, 2018)

Pyra: 6.155
Skewb: 5.125
2x2: 3.316
3x3: 19.739


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 25, 2018)

CarterK said:


> I switched to roux for oh about a month ago and I was also trying it out for 2h, not sure if I'm gonna switch yet.


Cool! Thank you for letting me know and good luck deciding if Roux is for Youx.


----------



## _zoux (Jun 25, 2018)

CarterK said:


> I guess I'll do all of them now.
> 
> 3x3 - 8.67 Roux(really good)
> 
> ...


Nice 3x3 
and also, @GenTheThief do you have discord? 8)


----------



## asacuber (Jun 25, 2018)

2x2 2.18 messed up
3x3 10.05
pyra 3.57
skewb 4.55

all first solves of the day cuz im sick :/


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 25, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 podium:
1st @CarterK | 8.67 | Roux
2nd @_zoux | 9.07 | ZZ-C | Magnetized Guanlong
3rd @asacuber | 10.05

Yesterdays 2x2 podium:
1st @CarterK | 1.43 | EG
2nd @asacuber | 2.18
3rd @TipsterTrickster | 3.316

Yesterdays Skewb Podium:
1st @_zoux | 2.02 | NS | Wingy M mod // with candy cane 8
2nd @CarterK | 2.66 | NS + Sarah's advanced
3rd @asacuber | 4.55

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium:
1st @asacuber | 3.57
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.87
3rd @CarterK | 6.13 | Intuitive L4E

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todays 3x3 Scramble: D2 R F2 U' R2 U' F' B U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U F'

Todays 2x2 Scramble: R2 F2 R U' F' R F2 U2 F'

Todays Skewb Scramble: R' B L B' L B' R U R

Todays Pyraminx Scramble: U R B' L R' U' B' U R' l' r'


----------



## CarterK (Jun 25, 2018)

@_zoux what did you do on the 2.02 skewb?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 25, 2018)

ZZ-a
Little Magic
10.94

Easy diag Sune ZBLL

E: oh oh oh idea!
OH solve of the day?



_zoux said:


> Nice 3x3
> and also, @GenTheThief do you have discord? 8)


I'm sorry, I don't know what that means.


----------



## _zoux (Jun 25, 2018)

3x3:
9.54
ZZ-A
Magnetized guanlong mod
2x2: 2.32
TCLL
Magnetized cyclone boys
Skewb
1.95
EG
Wingy M
Pyraminx:
5.66
bell M


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 25, 2018)

2x2 2.80 Cll and Eg1

3x3 17.84 Cfop with 3LLL - some PLLs


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 25, 2018)

14.24
CFOP
SM

4.24
CLL
Wuxia M

9.12
Intermediate
Wingy

3.41
Intuitive L4E
X-Man Bell


----------



## _zoux (Jun 25, 2018)

Layer (forgot whih one)
Peanut + U perm


CarterK said:


> @_zoux what did you do on the 2.02 skewb?


----------



## CarterK (Jun 25, 2018)

Skewb- 2.15 with way too many regrips lol

3x3 - 13.37 eww

2x2 1.94

Pyra - 3.50


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 25, 2018)

3x3: 9.46 Petrus-a (bad blocks, easy diag T zbll) with UM


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 25, 2018)

3x3: 13.011
2x2: 3.55
Skewb: 14.13 (POP)
Pyra: 9.97


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 25, 2018)

3x3: 9.72 //coulda been better | CFOP
2x2: 2.19 //good | CLL
Skewb: 4.75 //easy
Pyraminx: 7.68 //okay idk


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 26, 2018)

2x2 (Ortega)
Gan 249v2
15.416

Decided to try my other 2x2 this time. I like the Wuxia better, but the Gan stickerless shades are really nice looking. Nice to basically cut my time in half from the last 2x2 solve of the day I did.  Probably the first and only time I'll ever get to do that on any puzzle period.  Of course, that's more a testament to how bad I am at 2x2 (and cubing in general), but oh well. By the way, is it normal to get a lot of the double-T-perm PBL? I feel like most of my solves end up there. Not that I'm complaining as drilling that alg was a big part of my 15 second drop.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 26, 2018)

What do you mean by double T perm. Like T perm x2 T perm. If so there a really easy alg for that. Or if its T perm then T perm. It's a Y perm. @kubnintadni


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 26, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> What do you mean by double T perm. Like T perm x2 T perm. If so there a really easy alg for that. Or if its T perm then T perm. It's a Y perm. @kubnintadni


The first one. And yes, I'm using an algorithm for it, just surprised at how often it comes up.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

3X3 - 11.34 - CFOP

2x2 - 2.65 

Skewb - 3.93

Pyraminx - 5.12 - Bad


----------



## asacuber (Jun 26, 2018)

2x2 2.46 :/
3x3 9.29
skewb 4.95+ :/
pyra 3.74


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium:
1st @asacuber | 9.29
2nd @2180161 | 9.46 | Petrus-a | Gan UM
3rd @_zoux | 9.54 | ZZ-A | Magnetized guanlong mod

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium:
1st @CarterK | 1.94
2nd @JustinTimeCuber | 2.19 | CLL
3rd @_zoux | 2.32 | TCLL | Magnetized cyclone boys

Yesterdays Skewb Podium:
1st @_zoux | 1.95 | EG | Wingy M
2nd @CarterK | 2.15
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.93

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium:
1st @CornerCutter | 3.41 | Intuitive L4E | X-Man Bell
2nd @CarterK | 3.50
3rd @asacuber | 3.74

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Scrambles:

3x3 D' F' L2 B2 U' F' B2 R' B F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F'

2x2 F R2 F2 U F' R2 F R U'

Skewb L R L R U' R L R'

Pyraminx U R B U B L' B U' R l r' b'

Mine:
3x3 17.274
2x2 3.504
skewb 5.025
Pyra 7.614


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

3x3: 8.88 | CFOP
2x2: 3.56 | CLL


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 26, 2018)

ZZ
Really old and nice Thunderclap
11.35


----------



## CarterK (Jun 27, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> | 1.95 | EG | Wingy M


@_zoux explain how you used EG

3x3 7.83 CFOP oops forgot i was supposed to use roux

2x2 1.53

Skewb 2.56 bad lockup

Pyraminx 3.40 nice


----------



## asacuber (Jun 27, 2018)

my yesterday's 2x2 isnt counted

3x3: 10.51
2x2: 2.46 messed up again xd
Skewb: 3.70


----------



## _zoux (Jun 27, 2018)

CarterK said:


> @_zoux explain how you used EG


https://docs.google.com/document/d/.../edit?usp=drivesdk&ouid=108902325324582809156


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 27, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium:
1st @CarterK | 7.83 | CFOP
2nd @JustinTimeCuber | 8.88 | CFOP
3rd @asacuber | 10.51

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium:
1st @CarterK | 1.53
2nd @asacuber | 2.46
3rd @tigermaxi | 3.504

Yesterdays Skewb Podium:
1st @CarterK | 2.56
2nd @asacuber | 3.70
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.025

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium:
1st @CarterK | 3.40
2nd @tigermaxi | 7.614
3rd no other competitors

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todays Scrambles:

3x3 | F2 L F2 L2 R U2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 B U L D' B' R2 F U L F2
2x2 | R' F2 U F U2 F2 R' F' U2
Skewb | R B U L' R L R' B
Pyraminx | L B R L' U' R B' L b u'

Today's Question:
Do you guys want Sunday to be non-WCA day? If so you guys can vote on which ones.

Mine:
3x3 15.493 CFOP
2x2 10.77 mess up on PBL
Pyraminx 10.469
Skewb 5.022


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 27, 2018)

2x2 - 2.28  EG1 used here.

Nice question, I don't do them much, but something like 2-4 or 2bld would be fun.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks for answering. I will most likely do an event like 2-4 and 2 BLD I want to keep it close to WCA


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 27, 2018)

3x3 - 9.23 - CFOP

2x2 - 2.96 - CLL

Pyraminx- 4.57 - Top First

Skewb - 4.36 - Sarah's Intermediate


For non-WCA events, I like 2x2 BLD, Any relays, Redi Cube, and Kilominx


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 27, 2018)

17.24
CFOP
SM

5.47
CLL
Wuxia M

7.61
Intermediate
Wingy

5.62
Intuitive L4E
X-Man Bell


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 28, 2018)

Roux cuz im tired and i dont care rn
17.43

lol probably could have been sub 15 but i cant look ahead into L6E


also OH solve would be cool


----------



## asacuber (Jun 28, 2018)

2x2: 1.31
3x3 10.60 meh
skewb 4.73 meh


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 28, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium:
1st @cubeshepherd | 9.23 | CFOP
2nd @asacuber | 10.60
3rd @tigermaxi | 15.493 | CFOP | Cubicle Valk M 

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium:
1st @asacuber | 1.31
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 2.28 | EG1
3rd @cubeshepherd | 2.96 | CLL

Yesterdays Skewb Podium:
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.36 | Sarah's Intermediate
2nd @asacuber | 4.73
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.022 | Sarah's Intermediate | X-Man Wingy

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium:
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.57 | Top First
2nd @CornerCutter | 5.62 | Intuitive L4E | X-Man Bell
3rd @tigermaxi | 10.469 | LBL with some top first | X-Man Bell

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Scrambles

3x3 | D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U F L' D2 F L D' B' L2 R U'
2x2 | F' U2 F R' U' R U2 F2 U'
Skewb | B U R' L' U B U' R U'
Pyraminx | U L U' B' R L' R' U' L' l b u

Today's Question:
What is your 3x3 PB single?

Mine:
Skewb | 4.100
2x2 | 4.291 | You know your getting fast at something when its competing with your 2x2 times
3x3 | 13.531
Pyra | 7.601


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 28, 2018)

2x2 - 3.47 Eg1 and Cll

3x3 PB single is 11.75


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 28, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Today's Question:
> What is your 3x3 PB single?


My PB single is 8.63


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 28, 2018)

3x3 - 13.45 - CFOP - Bad

2x2 - 3.11 - CLL

Skewb - 5.13 - Sarah's Intermediate

Pyraminx - 5.78 - Top First - Bad




tigermaxi said:


> What is your 3x3 PB single?


3x3 PB Single - 5.65


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 28, 2018)

3x3; ZZ; Valk 3: 1:52.38
2x2; Ortega (but I forgot the algs in the moment, so really LBL); Gan 249 v2: 26.03

pb 3x3 single was 57.xx earlier today with ZZ.
I'd be for a OH solve of the day as some other people have mentioned. I've never done OH, but I'd join in for this thread and see if I like it.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 28, 2018)

An idea to find what the people want is to make a poll with all 14 events not already being done. Then take the top X amount (according to however many you want to do a week). I would also allow the person to choose multiple ones, but that's up to you (well all of this is  )


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 28, 2018)

ZZ
Yuxin Little Magic
13.03
gross

My PB single is mid 7


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 28, 2018)

17.14
CFOP
SM

5.33
CLL
Wuxia M

8.97
Intermediate
Wingy

6.12
Intuitive L4E
X-Man Bell


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 29, 2018)

YEET!!!

3x3: 11.24
Petrus
MF3RS2

Epic 2x2 Block and Last Layer, I'm not even pure Sub-15 lol

Skewb: 4.10
Ranzha
Moyu Magnetic


----------



## kubnintadni (Jun 29, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> YEET!!!
> 
> 3x3: 11.24
> Petrus
> ...


Do you remember what LL case you got?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 29, 2018)

8.62, should have been better though.

PB single is 5.16


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 29, 2018)

Oh yeah, my pb single is 8.99.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 29, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> Do you remember what LL case you got?


Every piece of the last layer is permuted correctly, its just two corners that needed to be oriented. Pretty much 2GLL or beginner LL case. I just use Antisune lefty-antisune to solve it.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 29, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @JustinTimeCuber | 8.62
2nd @Metallic Silver | 11.24
3rd @GenTheThief | 13.03 | ZZ | Yuxin Little Magic

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.11 | CLL
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 3.47 | EG1 + CLL
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.291

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 4.1 | Sarah's Intermediate | X-Man Wingy / @Metallic Silver | 4.1 | Ranzha | Moyu Magnetic
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.13 | Sarah's Intermediate
3rd @CornerCutter | 8.97 | Sarah's Intermediate | X-Man Wingy

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.78 | Top First
2nd @CornerCutter | 6.12 | Intuitive L4E | X-Man Bell
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.601

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todays Scrambles

3x3 | U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 F' L2 B' D2 U F2 U2 R F L' R' D' L2 R'
2x2 | F2 R' U F2 R2 U2 R' F R2
Skewb | R' L B' U L B' R' U
Pyraminx | L U' L U' L B L' R l r' b'

Today's Question
What is you favorite non-WCA event?


----------



## asacuber (Jun 29, 2018)

2x2 1.63
3x3 12.20+ lolol
Skewb 3.20
pyra 2.91


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 29, 2018)

3x3 14.864
2x2 6.555
pyraminx 7.799
skewb 5.756



tigermaxi said:


> Today's Question
> What is you favorite non-WCA event?


2BLD


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 29, 2018)

3x3 16.23
2x2 4.45
Skewb 3.81


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 30, 2018)

3x3 - 12.37 - CFOP

2x2 - 2.60 - CLL

Pyraminx - 5.22 - Top First

Skewb - 5.87 - Sarah's Intermediate



tigermaxi said:


> Today's Question
> What is you favorite non-WCA event?


Kilominx


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 30, 2018)

Sorry about the late post

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @asacuber | 12.20+
2nd @cubeshepherd | 12.37 | CFOP
3rd @tigermaxi | 14.864 | CFOP

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @asacuber | 1.63
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.60 | CLL
3rd @Metallic Silver | 4.45

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @asacuber | 3.20
2nd @Metallic Silver | 3.81
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.756

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @asacuber | 2.91
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.87 | Top First
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.799

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todays Scrambles

3x3 | U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D B2 L' D F R2 D' R' B' U
2x2 | R2 U' R' F R2 F2 U' R' U
Skewb | R' U' L' U R' L U R' U R'
Pyraminx | L R L R U' R B U l' b u

Today's Question
How long have you been cubing?

NON-WCA SUNDAY!
Today's event is drumroll, please....................

2BLD!

Scramble | U' F2 U' R F' U R U2 R'

2x2 | 4.346
Pyra | 10.089 | BAD
3x3 | 16.305+ | NOoOoO +2
Skewb | 5.891
2BLD | DNF



tigermaxi said:


> Today's Question
> How long have you been cubing?


2-3 Years


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 30, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Today's Question
> How long have you been cubing?



3-4 years on and off.

Hey @tigermaxi, this is a good idea! I will start competing soon!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 30, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> 3-4 years on and off.
> 
> Hey @tigermaxi, this is a good idea! I will start competing soon!


thanks for the follow and good luck when you compete


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 30, 2018)

13.52
CFOP
SM

5.07
CLL
Wuxia M

8.89
Intermediate
Wingy

3.77
Intuitive L4E
X-Man Bell

2BLD: 56.31

Pretty happy with todays results. I've been speedcubing for 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 30, 2018)

2x2- 2.217 (DNF) forgot Chao Timer has inspection....

2x2 BLD- DNF 

That was great 

Been cubing about 8 months now.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 1, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Todays Scrambles
> 
> 3x3 | U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' D B2 L' D F R2 D' R' B' U
> 2x2 | R2 U' R' F R2 F2 U' R' U
> ...


If it not to late @tigermaxi I am doing these scrambles right now and I will edit this post in just a minute with the times. Thanks

2x2 - 2.74 - CLL

3x3 - 12.58 - CFOP

Skewb - 5.36

Pyraminx - 5.61 - Top First

2x2 BLD - 14.86

"Question of the Day"
I have been cubing for a little over 3 1/2 years


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 1, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 12.58 | CFOP
2nd @CornerCutter | 13.52 | CFOP | SM
3rd @tigermaxi | 16.305 | CFOP | Valk M

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.74 | CLL
2nd @tigermaxi | 4.346 | WuXia M
3rd @CornerCutter | 5.07 | CLL | WuXia M

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 3.77 | Intuitive L4E | X-Man Bell
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.61 | Top First
3rd @tigermaxi | 10.089 | X-Man Bell

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.36
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.891 | Sahras intermediate | Wingy
3rd @CornerCutter | 8.89 | Sahras intermediate | Wingy

Yesterdays 2BLD Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 14.86
2nd @CornerCutter | 56.31
3rd @tigermaxi | DNF / @Duncan Bannon | DNF
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todays Scrambles

3x3 | D' B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 F D U L2 D' R' D2 R' B
2x2 | F2 R2 U2 R' U' R' F R' U
Skewb | U' B' L' R L U' B U L'
Pyraminx | R' B' L U L B U' L' l r u


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 1, 2018)

2x2 - 2.06

Pyra- 25.61


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 1, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
> 1st @cubeshepherd | 12.58 | CFOP
> 2nd @CornerCutter | 13.52 | CFOP | SM
> 3rd @tigermaxi | 16.305 | CFOP | Valk M
> ...


Yay! Podiumed in everything!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 1, 2018)

Pyra | 9.78
2x2 | 2.32 | really good
Skewb | 8.71+ | really bad
3x3 | DNF | messed up Aperm 

HAPPY CANADA DAY 
(Am I the only Canadian? )



CornerCutter said:


> Yay! Podiumed in everything!


I did to even with dnf 2x2bld XD


----------



## trumpetgy (Jul 1, 2018)

3x3 | 22.15 | Could have gotten sub-20 but failed look ahead
2x2 | 7.33 |
Pyra | 12.30 | I should learn more LL cases


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 1, 2018)

3x3: 11.48
ZZ
Little Magic


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 1, 2018)

3x3 - 9.33 - CFOP
2x2 - 2.75 - CLL
Skewb - 5.13 - Sarah's Intermediate
Pyraminx - 5.05 - Top First


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 1, 2018)

3x3 - 18.70
2x2 - 6.14
Pyra - 6.05
Skewb - 8.69


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 2, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 9.33 | CFOP
2nd @GenTheThief | 11.48 | ZZ | Little Magic
3rd @teboecubes | 18.70

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 2.06
2nd @tigermaxi | 2.32
3rd @cubeshepherd | 2.75 | CLL

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.13 | Sarah's Intermediate
2nd @teboecubes | 8.69
3rd @tigermaxi | 8.71+

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.05 | Top First
2nd @teboecubes | 6.05 
3rd @tigermaxi | 9.78

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R' B2 F L2 F' L2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 L' D R' U' R2 B2 U2 R
2x2 | R' F R F R U' F2 R' U'
Skewb | U R B U L' R' L R' B'
Pyraminx | R' U L U L' R' U' R l r b' u'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 2, 2018)

2x2 - 2.89

Hey, I "won" 2x2 yesterday


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 2, 2018)

3x3 - 14.81
2x2 - 1.96 stupid scramble pll skip
pyra - 8.10
skewb - 10.49


----------



## kubnintadni (Jul 3, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> 3x3 - 14.81
> 2x2 - 1.96 stupid scramble pll skip
> pyra - 8.10
> skewb - 10.49


Hey, we all know your 2x2 pb single is the most important thing about you as a cuber.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 3, 2018)

3x3 - 12.23 - CFOP

2x2 - 1.84 - Easy CLL

Skewb - 4.50 - Sarah's Intermediate

Pyraminx - 5.37 - Top first


----------



## ARobey (Jul 3, 2018)

3x3 - 14.23
2x2 - 7.06
pyra - 6.24
skewb - 7.39


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 3, 2018)

2x2 | 2.30
3x3 | 12.868
Skewb | 4.659
Pyra | 6.733


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 3, 2018)

kubnintadni said:


> Hey, we all know your 2x2 pb single is the most important thing about you as a cuber.


Yep, right up there with FMC hardware.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 3, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium 
1st @cubeshepherd | 12.23 | CFOP
2nd @tigermaxi | 12.868 | CFOP
3rd @ARobey | 14.23

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium 
1st @cubeshepherd | 1.84 | CLL
2nd @teboecubes | 1.96
3rd @tigermaxi | 2.30

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.50 | Sarah's Intermediate 
2nd @tigermaxi | 4.659 | Sarah's Intermediate | Wingy
3rd @ARobey | 7.39

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium 
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.37 | Top first
2nd @ARobey | 6.24
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.733 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todays Scrambles

3x3 | B D B' R' L B' U' L2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 F L2 B' R'
2x2 | F R2 U2 F R' F U' F2 U2
Skewb | B' L' U' B U R' B' U
Pyraminx | U L' U B' L' R' L' U' l' r b'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 3, 2018)

2x2- 3.51


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 3, 2018)

3x3 - 15.59
2x2 - 3.62
pyra - 12.38
skewb - 10.79


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 3, 2018)

Pyraminx: 4.40


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 4, 2018)

skewb 5.911
2x2 3.309
pyra 6.183
3x3 17.540


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 4, 2018)

3x3 - 13.92
2x2 - 2.67
Skewb - 5.45
Pyraminx - 5.16


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 4, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 13.92 | CFOP
2nd @teboecubes | 15.59
3rd @tigermaxi | 17.54

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.67
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.309
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 3.51

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.45
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.91
3rd @teboecubes | 10.79

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 4.40
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.16 
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.18

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todays Scrambles

3x3 | B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' F U' B2 L B R D' F' L2 D2 
2x2 | U F2 R U' F2 R F2 R2 U'
Skewb | U B' L B R' U' B L
Pyraminx | U B' R B' U R' L' U L l b'

Hey guys im gonna be away July 7-15 I was wondering if anyone could cover for me on his thread?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 4, 2018)

2x2- 2.649. I can cover you.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 4, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 2x2- 2.649. I can cover you.


thanks so much  the only important part is to get cstimer scrambles or just good ones

Also, I may be competing a couple days but the internet there is not dependable enough for me to keep the thread going


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 4, 2018)

Pyraminx: 4.67


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 4, 2018)

3x3 | 15.01
2x2 | 5.56
Skewb | 6.84
Pyraminx | 7.45


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 5, 2018)

3x3: 11.32
ZZ
YLM


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 5, 2018)

*3x3: 24.17*
Open to advice to get sub-20.
I know full PLL (except for Na and Ga, Gb, Gd.)
*2x2: 6.69*
should i continue getting better in ortega or should i jump onto cll and start learning that
*Skewb: 15.2*
its a new world record boyos praise me
*Pyraminx: 11.87*
pretty okay imo tbh


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 5, 2018)

3x3 - 12.82
2x2 - 2.81
Skewb - 4.81
Pyraminx - 4.96


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 5, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @GenTheThief | 11.32
2nd @cubeshepherd | 12.82
3rd @tigermaxi | 15.01

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 2.649
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.81
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.56

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.81
2nd @tigermaxi | 6.84
3rd @LightFlame_ | 15.2

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 4.67
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.96
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.45

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U' B2 U' F' R U2 F' D2 R2 F' R D' L'
2x2 | F U' F' R' U' R' U F2 U'
Skewb | U L U L' U' R' U L'
Pyraminx | U B' U R B' U L B' U' l r b u


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 5, 2018)

*3x3: 36.24*
yep bad

*2x2: 5.48*
eh

*Skewb: 8.21*
sub 10 so i gucci

*Pyraminx: 16.88*
not sub 10 so rip me


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 5, 2018)

2x2- 2.205


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 5, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> *3x3: 24.17*
> Open to advice to get sub-20.
> I know full PLL (except for Na and Ga, Gb, Gd.)
> *2x2: 6.69*
> ...


Practice looking ahead and finding cross + first pair or at least cross and a corner. Cyotheking has the best video on this IMO.

For 2x2. Predict OLL in inspection and continue to improve to sub 5.5 I would say.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 5, 2018)

3x3: 15.67
2x2: 2.19!!! 0o0 Sub-3!!!
Skewb: 2.93 YEET!!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 5, 2018)

skewb 5.826
2x2 7.813 POOP
Pyraminx 11.316 I dont like Pyra, POOP
3x3 12.939 Not POOP


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 5, 2018)

Pyraminx: 4.33


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 6, 2018)

3x3 - 12.19
2x2 - 3.21
Skewb - 5.11
Pyraminx - 4.78


----------



## Electrical Cubing (Jul 6, 2018)

3x3: 15.23
2x2: 3.50
Skewb: 7.23
Pyra: 10.34 :/


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 6, 2018)

Yesterday's 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 12.19
2nd @tigermaxi | 12.939
3rd @Electrical Cubing | 15.23

Yesterday's 2x2 Podium
1st @Metallic Silver | 2.19
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 2.205
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.21

Yesterday's Skewb Podium
1st @Metallic Silver | 2.93
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.11
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.826

Yesterday's Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 4.33
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.78
3rd @Electrical Cubing | 10.34

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Scrambles

3x3 | D' R2 U2 L' U2 L U2 L' D2 L D2 L' D' R B L D' R2 B2 R2 D2
2x2 | F U2 R' U' R' F' U F' R'
Skewb | B L' R' U' R U' R' U'
Pyraminx | U' B L' B U L U L r' b u

This will be the last time I will be posting the scrambles and results for about a week. @Duncan Bannon will be taking over for the next week, Thanks Duncon!

3x3 | 12.582 | Good
2x2 | 6.096 | 
Skewb | 5.805 
Pyraminx | 11.015 | over 10 another day


----------



## Electrical Cubing (Jul 6, 2018)

3x3: 14.80
2x2: 4.57
Skweeeeeb: 6.71
Pyra: 11.35


----------



## CarterK (Jul 6, 2018)

oops haven't done this in forever

3x3 | 11.11 | bad fb
2x2 | 2.01 | ew for the scramble
Skewb | 3.84
Pyraminx | 6.21


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 6, 2018)

Skewb: 5.13
3x3: 14.46
2x2: 3.86


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 8, 2018)

3x3- 15.68

2x2- 2.712


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 8, 2018)

Pyraminx: 4.47


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 8, 2018)

3x3 - 12.28
2x2 - 3.52
Skewb - 5.01
Pyraminx - 5.31


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 10, 2018)

I missed a day or 2..... Crap.


3x3 Results:
1. @CarterK with a 11.11
2. @cubeshepherd with a 12.28
3. @Metallic Silver with a 14.46

2x2 Results:
1. @CarterK with a 2.01
2. @Duncan Bannon with a 2.712
3. @cubeshepherd with a 3.52

Skewb Results:
1. @CarterK with a 3.84
2. @cubeshepherd with a 5.01
3. @Metallic Silver with a 5.31

Pyra Results:
1. @CornerCutter with a 4.47
2. @cubeshepherd with a 5.31
3. @CarterK with 6.21

Scrambles:
3x3- R U2 R D2 L B2 R D2 F2 D2 R' D' U' L U2 R D2 B2 F' L
2x2- U R' F2 R2 F' U2 R' U R' U2
Skewb- R L U L U R' B R' U
Pyra- U' L' B' U' L B R' U B r' b u'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 10, 2018)

3x3- 19.16
2x2- 2.85


----------



## Electrical Cubing (Jul 10, 2018)

3x3: 12.74 | Pretty good!
2x2: 3.82 | Also pretty good!
Skewb: 7.22
Pyra: 9.33 | Decent


----------



## FunCuber (Jul 10, 2018)

July 9, 2018
3x3- 18.46
2x2- 4.44


----------



## CarterK (Jul 10, 2018)

3x3- 10.79
2x2- 2.44
Skewb- 3.04
Pyra- 4.87


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 10, 2018)

3x3: 10.79!!!
2x2: 3.90
Skewb: 5.26 Horrible scramble ;_;


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 10, 2018)

Scrambles up in a few hours. Be prepared!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 11, 2018)

3x3 Results:
1. @CarterK and @Metallic Silver tied for first with a 10.79
2. @Electrical Cubing with a 12.74
3. @FunCuber with a 18.46

2x2 Results:
1. @CarterK with a 2.44
2. @Duncan Bannon with a 2.85
3. @Electrical Cubing with a 3.82

Pyraminx Results:
1. @CarterK with a 4.87 (do you do Pyra?)
2. @Electrical Cubing with a 9.33

Skewb Results:
1. @CarterK with a 3.04
2. @Metallic Silver with a 5.26
3. @Electrical Cubing with a 7.22

Srambles:
2x2- U2 R2 F' U R U2 F' U' F2 U'
3x3- F' D2 F R2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' L' D2 R' B U' F R U
Pyra-R B' U' L R B R' L l' r b
Skewb- U L' B' L' R' U' R' U'
And for fun I am adding OH for today only!
OH- F2 R' D' R' D B' U' D R' D' B2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 U' D' R2 U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 11, 2018)

2x2- 2.884
Recon:
z'
F U' R - Face 3/3
U R U R' U R U R2 F R2 U' R' U' - EG1 13/16

3x3- 16.472

Pyra- 5.419


----------



## kubnintadni (Jul 11, 2018)

3x3: 1:30.41
Roux; GTS3M

OH: 3:47.98
ZZ; GTS3M

First OH solve. I'm just happy I didn't DNF. If I had tried to guess 5 minutes ago how long my first OH solve would take, I would have guessed around 10 minutes. My ergonomics were no doubt terrible for it; I was pretty much just rotating the cube every which way to turn the layer I wanted to and using whichever finger happened to be in a decent position. Also forgot the initial U2 to set up the sune into backsune U COLL, and had to spam two more sunes to orient; but at least I got a CP skip. (I know that that's guaranteed given the information I just gave, but oh well; I still feel good when I mess up an alg and after fixing it it turns out that the original alg did some good)


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 11, 2018)

3x3 OH: 18.95
3x3: 13.28
2x2: 2.90 0o0 Sub-3!!!
Skewb: 4.13


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 11, 2018)

Pyraminx: 3.51


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 15, 2018)

3x3 - 11.70
2x2 - 3.77
Skewb - 4.94
Pyraminx - 5.76 Bad
3x3 OH - 20.74


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 16, 2018)

2x2 Results:
1. @Duncan Bannon (2.88)
2. @Metallic Silver (2.90)
3. @cubeshepherd (3.77)

3x3 Results:
1. @cubeshepherd (11.70)
2. @Metallic Silver (13.28)
3. @Duncan Bannon (16.47)

OH Results:
1. @Metallic Silver (18.95)
2. @cubeshepherd (20.74)
3. @kubnintadni (3:47.98) Nice first solve!

Pyra Results:
1. @CornerCutter (3.51)
2. @cubeshepherd (5.76)

Skewb Results:
1. @Metallic Silver (4.13)
2. @cubeshepherd (4.94)

Scrambles:
2x2: R' F R' F R' U R2 U2 F2
3x3: F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R U F L U' R2 B2 D' U' F
Pyra: U' L B' R L B' L' B' l' b' u
Skewb: B L B' L B U' L' R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 16, 2018)

2x2- 7.26

3x3- 19.283


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 16, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 2x2- 7.26


It is nice to see that EG-1 is paying off


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm Back!

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 19.283

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 7.26

Todays Scrambles
2x2 | R U F2 U2 F' U R2 F2 R'
3x3 | B2 F D2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' U2 L' D2 B' L F D L B' R2
Skewb | L' U' L U B' L U B
Pyraminx | U' R B' U' L R' L' B R' l b' u'

Thanks to @Duncan Bannon for covering the thread for me even though you may have missed a few days 


My Results 
3x3 | 16.34
2x2 | 4.75
Skewb | 5.80
Pyraminx | 7.55


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 16, 2018)

3x3: 9.09
2x2: 3.01
Pyraminx: 3.84


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 16, 2018)

Pyraminx: 5.08


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 16, 2018)

3x3: 9.91
Second solve of the day lol.
Super easy EOL and F2L.
Diag Sune COLL + aufless uperm


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 17, 2018)

2x2: 4.70
3x3: 16.83
Skewb: 4.13


----------



## CarterK (Jul 17, 2018)

2x2 | 1.91
3x3 | 7.47 | going back to CFOP bc nats. pretty good time
Skewb | 1.95
Not doing pyra because I don't feel like going all the way downstairs to do one solve.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 17, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @CarterK | 7.47
2nd @FastCubeMaster | 9.09
3rd @GenTheThief |9.91

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @CarterK | 1.91
2nd @FastCubeMaster | 3.01
3rd @Metallic Silver | 4.70

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @CarterK | 1.95
2nd @Metallic Silver | 4.13
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.80

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @FastCubeMaster | 3.84
2nd @CornerCutter | 5.08
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.55

Hey, guys if you get all gold metals I will give you a platinum medal!

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 B' D2 L R2 U' L U B F R'
2x2 | F2 R U' R F2 U2 R F R' U
Skewb | B' U' B L' R' B R L
Pyraminx | U L' U L R' B R' L u

My Results
3x3 | 13.531
2x2 | 5.105
Skewb | 7.612
Pyraminx | 7.259


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 17, 2018)

3x3: 9.00
2x2: 2.66
Skewb: 10.85
Pyra: 8.31


----------



## CarterK (Jul 17, 2018)

3x3 | 8.24
2x2 | 2.34
Skewb | 2.31
Pyraminx | 3.51


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 17, 2018)

3x3: 12.96

Z perms 2H suck
Could've been low 11


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 17, 2018)

2x2- 8.087
3x3- 14.934
Pyra-8.809


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 17, 2018)

3x3 - 11.62
2x2 - 2.74
Skewb - 5.11
Pyraminx - 5.56


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 17, 2018)

Pyraminx: 3.65


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 18, 2018)

3x3: 13.78
2x2: 4.83
Skewb: 4.72
^how on earth can u make 1st layer less than a second? horrible skewb scramble


----------



## CarterK (Jul 18, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> ^how on earth can u make 1st layer less than a second? horrible skewb scramble


My solution:



Spoiler: Solution



x'
B r2' R r R r' z' B' r' R r R' r B'

Solution I missed:
y
r B z' r R r' z' R r' R' r z R r' R' r


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 18, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @CarterK | 8.24
2nd @JustinTimeCuber | 9.00
3rd @cubeshepherd | 11.62

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @CarterK | 2.34
2nd @JustinTimeCuber | 2.66
3rd @cubeshepherd | 2.74

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @CarterK | 2.31
2nd @Metallic Silver | 4.72
3rd @cubeshepherd | 5.11

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CarterK | 3.51
2nd @FastCubeMaster | 3.65
3rd @cubeshepherd | 5.56

Congrats to @CarterK for getting all the GOLD medals and earning the PLATINUM medal!

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U R2 F R2 B2 U2 B2 F R2 U2 F R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F' R B' D2 L
2x2 | U2 F' R F' U2 R2 U' R U2
Skewb | U' L' B' L' B U' R U'
Pyraminx | R L U' L U B L' R' r' b

My Results
3x3 | 13.647
2x2 | 6.149
Skewb | 3.953 | YEA LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Pyraminx | 9.185


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 18, 2018)

Pyraminx: 3.16


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 18, 2018)

2x2- 3.001
3x3- 15.381
Pyra- 10.657


----------



## CarterK (Jul 18, 2018)

3x3 | 9.23
2x2 | 2.44
Skewb | 2.02
Pyraminx | 3.82


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 19, 2018)

3x3: 24.91
2x2: 8.54
why
pyra: 13.6
skewb: 5.49
holy jesus


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry about no post yesterday I was going somewhere in the morning and had newspapers in the afternoon

Wednesdays 3x3 Podium
1st @CarterK | 9.23
2nd @tigermaxi | 13.647
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 15.381

Wednesdays 2x2 Podium
1st @CarterK | 2.44
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 3.001
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.149

Wednesdays Skewb Podium
1st @CarterK | 2.02
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.953
3rd @LightFlame_ | 5.49

Wednesdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 3.16
2nd @CarterK | 3.82
3rd @tigermaxi | 9.185

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | B2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 R2 B' D B F' L' D' U' R' D2
2x2 | R' U R U' R2 F2 U R U2
Skewb | B' U' R B L U' R' L'
Pyraminx | U R' B' R' B R' B' R' r b u'

My Results
3x3 | 12.236
2x2 | 4.614
Skewb | 4.766
Pyraminx | 5.687
Good Results Today


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 20, 2018)

CarterK said:


> My solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 your solution made the first layer, but didn't solve the entire cube... it kinda left me into a l5c?


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 20, 2018)

2x2: 5.10
3x3: 15.80
Skewb: 4.98 another horrifying scramble ;_;


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 21, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> Skewb: 4.98 another horrifying scramble ;_;


I don't make the scrambles I just Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V the first scramble that shows up


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 21, 2018)

Pyraminx: 2.77


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 21, 2018)

Pyra- 9.059 ugg.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 21, 2018)

3x3 - 9.13
2x2 - 2.45
Skewb - 4.24
Pyraminx - 2.73

Pretty good results for all events


----------



## CarterK (Jul 21, 2018)

Metallic Silver said:


> your solution made the first layer, but didn't solve the entire cube... it kinda left me into a l5c?



Just tried it again and it is correct. Make sure you are doing the rotations correctly.


3x3 | 8.96
2x2 | 2.08
Skewb | 1.87 | I like this solution
Pyraminx | 2.72 | nice scramble + I've been practicing a ton



Spoiler: Skewb solution



scramble: B' U' R B L U' R' L'

x' z'
R r' R // Layer - center + cancel intosledge
z' R r R'// sledge 
Rest should be obvious


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 21, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @CarterK | 8.96
2nd @cubeshepherd | 9.13
3rd @tigermaxi | 12.236

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @CarterK | 2.08
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.45
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.614

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @CarterK | 1.87
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.24
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.766

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CarterK | 2.72
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.73
3rd @CornerCutter | 2.77

Congrats on @CarterK getting all GOLD and receiving his 2nd PLATINUM medal!
Current PLATINUM medal standings for this week
1st @CarterK 2

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 L' F' R' D U' F2 L B L2 U R'
2x2 | F' U' R F U' R2 F R2 U'
Skewb | B U R' L' U R L' U
Pyraminx | U L' U' R L' B' U' L b' u'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 21, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
> 1st @tigermaxi | 12.236
> 2nd @Metallic Silver | 15.80
> 
> ...


I think that you forgot to add @CarterK and myself in to yesterdays results.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I think that you forgot to add @CarterK and myself in to yesterdays results.


so sorry  you must have been typing while you posted I am curruntly away form home i will editn it in about an hour


----------



## CarterK (Jul 21, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> so sorry  you must have been typing while you posted I am curruntly away form home i will editn it in about an hour


I think you just didn't realize that there was another page haha.


----------



## CarterK (Jul 21, 2018)

3x3 | 7.60 | easy
2x2 | 2.59 | why does my 2x2 suck
Skewb | 2.39
Pyraminx | 4.63


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 21, 2018)

2x2- 4.431
Pyra- 11.636


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 21, 2018)

Pyraminx: 3.68


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 22, 2018)

Something new is coming tomorrow let me see HYPE!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 22, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Something new is coming tomorrow let me see HYPE!


HYPEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 22, 2018)

3x3: 13.74 (ok)
2x2: 7.43 (sh*t)
Skewb: 18.12 (sh*t too)
Pyraminx: 7.28 (ok)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 22, 2018)

3x3 - 10.07
2x2 - 2.83
Skewb - 3.01
Pyraminx - 4.40


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 22, 2018)

2x2 4.703
3x3 11.742
Skewb 5.633
Pyra 7.531


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 22, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @CarterK | 7.60
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.07
3rd @tigermaxi | 11.742

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @CarterK | 2.59
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.83
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 4.431

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @CarterK | 2.39
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.01
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.633

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 3.68
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.40
3rd @CarterK | 4.63

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L D F' U B L2 U F2 L' B2 U2
2x2 | F2 U2 F R' F R2 U' F' U
Skewb | R U R B' L' B' R L R'
Pyraminx | R L' U' L' U' R' U L l b' u'

Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 23, 2018)

2x2- 2.989
Pyra- 14.34
3x3- 15.045


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 23, 2018)

3x3: 20.77
almost sub 20
2x2: 5.46
if there were no pauses that would have been sub 5
skewb: 12.12
eh
pyramink: 18.35
woow that was bad


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 23, 2018)

3x3 | 13.04
2x2 | 5.90
Skewb | 7.00 | dropped the cube
Pyraminx | 9.24


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 23, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 13.04
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 15.045
3rd @LightFlame_ | 20.77

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 2.989
2nd @LightFlame_ | 5.46
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.90

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 7.00
2nd @LightFlame_ | 12.12

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 9.24
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 15.045
3rd @LightFlame_ | 18.35

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles 
3x3 | U2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 B' U R' U2 B' R2 F2 R B2 R'
2x2 | U2 R F U R F2 U' F' R2
Skewb | B L' U' R' U' B L' R U'
Pyraminx | U' B R L' R U L' B R l' r u


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 23, 2018)

2x2- 4.785
3x3- 21.524
Pyra- 7.152


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 23, 2018)

Pyraminx: 3.27


----------



## CarterK (Jul 23, 2018)

3x3 | 10.22
2x2 | 1.98
Skewb | 2.52
Pyraminx | 4.85


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 23, 2018)

3x3: 12.48


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 24, 2018)

Sorry for the late post 
Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @CarterK | 10.22
2nd @GenTheThief | 12.48
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 21.542

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @CarterK | 1.98
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 4.785

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @CarterK | 2.52

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 3.27
2nd @CarterK | 4.85
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 7.152

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R' L2 B2 U' L' F2 D2 B2 U' R' D2 B' U2 B' R2 B' U2 F' D2 F
2x2 | R2 F' U R2 U R' F2 U F'
Skewb | B U' B L B' L' R' L U'
Pyraminx | U L U' L' B L R L' l' r' b' u

My Results
3x3 | 12.309
2x2 | 4.532
Pyraminx | 6.750
Skewb | 5.750


----------



## Reizii_ (Jul 25, 2018)

Thought I might give this a shot. As I've said before in my other posts, I'm still pretty new to cubing, so I'm slow.

3x3 | 33.28 (A bit lower than my current average, but still slow)
2x2 | 5.88
Skewb | 15.73 (If anyone could give me a good intermediate tutorial for Skewb, that would be very helpful)

I didn't feel like doing Pyraminx lol


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 25, 2018)

Welcome to the tread @Reizii_


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 25, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Sorry for the late post
> Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
> 1st @CarterK | 10.22
> 2nd @GenTheThief | 12.48
> ...


You know its rough when I podium in 3x3.

3x3- 20.591
2x2- 6.681 My EG-1 needs some work.
Pyra- 10.106


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2018)

July 24th 2018

3x3x3 - 9.23


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 25, 2018)

Welcome to the thread @IamWEB where you the guy from TTW


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 25, 2018)

Yup that was me, thanks for telling me about this!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 25, 2018)

3x3: 9.33


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 25, 2018)

2x2: 8.68
Pyraminx: 4.41

Wow, that was sad. First 2 solves of the day.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 25, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.23
2nd @JustinTimeCuber | 9.33
3rd @tigermaxi | 12.309

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 4.532
2nd @Reizii_ | 5.88
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 6.681

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 5.75
2nd @Reizii_ | 15.73

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 4.41
2nd @tigermaxi | 6.75
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 10.106

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U' L' F' U' F' U' R U' D L' B2 R L2 F2 D2 F2 B2 R' F2
2x2 | F' U2 R F' U2 F' U F2 U2
Skewb | U' B' R B' L' U R' U'
Pyraminx | U B R' L' B' L B' R' b

My Results
3x3 | 16.788 | BAD
2x2 | 3.255
Skewb | 4.637
Pyraminx | 6.136


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 25, 2018)

2x2- 2.75
3x3- 26.334 pitiful
Pyra- 5.15


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 25, 2018)

3x3: 9.90
First 3x3 solve of the day lol
I dunno, easy EOL to F2L transition. I don't know how I have so many sub 10s here. I barely average sub 12.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 26, 2018)

3x3 - 9.46


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 26, 2018)

Pyraminx: 2.16

One looked that solve.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 27, 2018)

So sorry for no post yesterday

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.46
2nd @GenTheThief | 9.90
3rd @tigermaxi | 16.788

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 2.75
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.255

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 4.637

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 2.16
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 5.15
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.136

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | L2 D' F2 U' R' B2 R2 F L' B L2 B' D2 B2 R2 D
2x2 | R2 U F' R F' U2 F' R' F'
Skewb | U B U L R' L B' R' L'
Pyraminx | U B' U L U L U L' u

My Results
3x3 | 13.039 
2x2 | 5.034
Skewb | 3.957
Pyraminx | 4.789


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 27, 2018)

2x2- 2.398
3x3- 18.843
Pyra- 9.219


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 28, 2018)

3x3 - 9.48


----------



## asacuber (Jul 28, 2018)

2x2: 1.80
3x3: 10.04
Skewb: 2.73
Pyra: 5.74 whoops


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 28, 2018)

Pyraminx: 5.34


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 28, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.48
2nd @asacuber | 10.04
3rd @tigermaxi | 13.039

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @asacuber | 1.80
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 2.398
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.034

Yesterdays Skewb Podium 
1st @asacuber | 2.73
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.957

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 4.789
2nd @CornerCutter | 5.34
3rd @asacuber | 5.73

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' L B F' D U2 B L' U' F2 D2
2x2 | U' R' U2 R U' R2 F R U2
Skewb | B' L U' L' U L U R'
Pyraminx | L B' R U B' L' U' R' l r' b u

My Results 
3x3 | 14.821
2x2 | 8.684
Skewb | 5.001
Pyraminx | 5.746


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 28, 2018)

3x3- 17.995
2x2- 2.801
Pyra- 8.308


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 30, 2018)

3x3
30.30
badbadbadbabdbadbabdabdbabdabdabbadbabdabdab

2x2
4.94
goodgoodgoodogogodogdogooogdogoogodogdogood

Skewb
19.57
badbadbabdabdbadbabdbadbadbadbadbadbdabdabdb

Pyra
13.43
eheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh

yup


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 30, 2018)

Sorry about no post yesterday I was out all day
Saturdays 3x3 Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 14.821
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 17.995
3rd @LightFlame_ | 30.30

Saturdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 2.801
2nd @LightFlame_ | 4.94
3rd @tigermaxi | 8.684

Saturdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 5.001
2nd @LightFlame_ | 19.57

Saturdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 5.746
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 8.308
3rd @LightFlame_ | 13.43

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | F' U F' R2 U2 F D L' B' R B2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U F2 U'
2x2 | U' F2 R F R2 U2 R2 U R'
Skewb | R' L U' R L U' B' L U
Pyraminx | U B L' U B' R' L' U L' l b' u'

My Results 
3x3 | 12.480
2x2 | 5.130
Skewb | 3.295
Pyraminx | 7.541


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 30, 2018)

2x2- 5.494+
Pyra-13.034


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 30, 2018)

Pyraminx: 4.78


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 30, 2018)

You know this SOTD doesn't have enough people when all of my solves got podiumed. (especially the 30)


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 31, 2018)

lets hope i get good solves this time

3x3
32.31
i swear the lighting is horrible here

2x2
7.25
nope

pyra
6.65
wOAH THATS REALLY GOOD

skewb
6 flat
?????? WHATTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Jul 31, 2018)

2x2: 8.018 (Not so good) 
3x3: 22.839 (OK) 
Broken Pyraminx (My Pyraminx is missing a tip piece): 15.753 (Meh)
Skewb: I don't have a Skewb


----------



## Reizii_ (Jul 31, 2018)

2x2: 5.38 (my TPS with 2x2 has been higher than ever for some reason)
3x3: 34.45 (average)
Skewb: 25.24 (worse than usual)
Pyraminx: lol I'm too bad


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 31, 2018)

Skewb: 3.43
2x2: 3.19
3x3: 11.54 Sub-12!! YAY


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 31, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @Metallic Silver | 11.54
2nd @tigermaxi | 12.48
3rd @CraZZ CFOP | 22.839

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Metallic Silver | 3.19
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.13
3rd @Reizii_ | 5.38

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 3.295
2nd @Metallic Silver | 3.43
3rd @LightFlame_ | 6.00

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 4.78
2nd @LightFlame_ | 6.65
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.541

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | B' D R2 L2 D2 F' R F' L U' F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L' B2 L U2 L' U2
2x2 | F U R' F2 R' F R' F' U
Skewb | R' L U' B' R L B R L
Pyraminx | L R' B U R' L R' U' R r' b'

My Results
3x3 | 13.608
2x2 | 4.026
Skewb | 5.583
Pyraminx | 8.389


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 31, 2018)

2x2: 3.94
3x3: 13.95
Skewb: 3.20


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Jul 31, 2018)

2x2: 6.726 (Yey)
3x3: 26.808 (Could have been faster had I known Nb perm. I only know Na perm.) 
Pyraminx: 12.326


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 31, 2018)

3x3 - 9.03

dang I was hoping for sub-9, decent solution


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 31, 2018)

Pyra- 18.747
2x2- 2.693
3x3- 11.889


----------



## Galcor117 (Aug 1, 2018)

2x2: 3.543
3x3 10.162


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 1, 2018)

Pyraminx: 5.35


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 1, 2018)

3x3
25.59

2x2
5.41

skewb
11.38

pyar
11.67

pretty meh overall except for the 2x2 tingeringo


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 1, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.03
2nd @Galcor117 | 10.162
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 11.889

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 2.693
2nd @Galcor117 | 3.543
3rd @Metallic Silver | 3.94

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @Metallic Silver | 3.2
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.583
3rd @LightFlame_ | 11.38

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 5.35
2nd @tigermaxi | 8.389
3rd @LightFlame_ | 11.67

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 F2 B R2 U2 L B R' D' L' B' D
2x2 | U R' U2 R F U2 F' U2 R U'
Skewb | R' L' R' B U L R' B' 
Pyraminx | B R B L R' U' L U' B' l' r u'

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 11.904 
2x2 | 5.218
Skewb | 5.403
Pyraminx | 8.608


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 1, 2018)

3x3: 9.92
2x2: 4.45
bad and badder


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 1, 2018)

3x3: 12.79
2x2: 4.97
Skewb: 3.97


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 1, 2018)

3x3 - 8.17


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 1, 2018)

3x3
30.11
2x2
6.57
skweb
13.02
payr
21.57

all was bad
ecxpet the 2x2
my hnads hurt
oww


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 2, 2018)

2x2: 5.36
Pyraminx: 3.87


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 2, 2018)

3x3 - 11.50
2x2 - 3.68
Skewb - 5.53
Pyraminx - 4.66


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 2, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB  | 8.17
2nd @JustinTimeCuber | 9.92
3rd @cubeshepherd | 11.50

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.68
2nd @JustinTimeCuber | 4.45
3rd @Metallic Silver | 4.97

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @Metallic Silver | 3.97
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.403
3rd @cubeshepherd | 5.53

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @CornerCutter | 3.87
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.66
3rd @tigermaxi | 8.608

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' D2 U' L B2 D B L D L F'
2x2 | F U R' U R' U R2 F2 U'
Skewb | R B R' L' U' L B L' U
Pyraminx | R' B U' R' U' B U' L' l' b' u'

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 13.674 | OK
2x2 | 7.292 | Messed up PLL 
Skewb | 4.041 | GOOD 
Pyra | 8.253 | BAD!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2018)

9.44 (3x3)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 2, 2018)

2x2- 3.278
3x3-18.626
Pyra- 8.095


----------



## PyraMaster (Aug 2, 2018)

3x3 - 16.81
2x2 - 3.75
pyra - 6.04


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 2, 2018)

3x3: 46.92
didnt warm up my hands
2x2: 3.65
p good oll skip
pyra: 14.91
eh
skewb:
8.27
a good sub 10 never hurt anyone


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 2, 2018)

3x3 - 9.06

Hey @tigermaxi , I wasn't included in the the results posted for yesterday.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 2, 2018)

3x3: 12.16
2x2: 4.11
Skewb: 2.98 Frisk FTW!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 2, 2018)

IamWEB said:


> 3x3 - 9.06
> 
> Hey @tigermaxi , I wasn't included in the the results posted for yesterday.


so sorry i will edit


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 3, 2018)

3x3 - 12.50
2x2 - 3.55
Skewb - 5.83
Pyraminx - 6.11


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 3, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.06
2nd @JustinTimeCuber | 9.44
3rd @Metallic Silver | 12.16

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 3.278
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.55
3rd @LightFlame_ | 3.65

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @Metallic Silver | 2.98
2nd @tigermaxi | 4.041
3rd @cubeshepherd | 5.83

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @PyraMaster | 6.04
2nd @cubeshepherd | 6.11
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 8.095

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | R' U2 F' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 U2 B L B D' B L2 U' B R2 U
2x2 | F2 U' F R' F2 U F' U' R
Skewb | U R' B L B U' L B' R'
Pyraminx | B' L R B' U R' B' L' r b' u

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 10.304 | YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEA!!!! LETS GO!!!!!!!
2x2 | 4.962 
Skewb | 4.482
Pyraminx | 5.153 | good


----------



## CornerCutter (Aug 3, 2018)

Pyraminx: 5.25


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 3, 2018)

3x3- 12.14
2x2- 4.24
Pyraminx- 4.48
Skewb- 6.74


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 4, 2018)

3x3 - 9.14


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 4, 2018)

3x3: 9.04


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 5, 2018)

3x3 - 10.06
2x2 - 3.22
Skewb - 4.19
Pyraminx - 5.76


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 5, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @JustinTimeCuber | 9.04
2nd @IamWEB | 9.14
3rd @cubeshepherd | 10.06

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.22
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.24
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.962

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.19
2nd @tigermaxi | 4.482
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 6.74

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.48
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.153
3rd @CornerCutter | 5.25

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F L' U F U' B2 D' U2 R'
2x2 | F' R' U F R' F R F' R
Skewb | B' U' B' U' B L B' R
Pyraminx | U' R' U' L' U L' U R' r u

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 13.443
2x2 | 4.988
Skewb | 6.525
Pyraminx | 5.142 My pyra beat skewb!?


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 5, 2018)

3x3
32.64
2x2:
7.35
pyra:
11.18
skewb:
9.15
skewb should have been faster


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 5, 2018)

3x3- 13.63
2x2- 5.10
Skewb- 11.30
Pyra- 2.98


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 5, 2018)

3x3 - 10.41
2x2 - 2.68
Skewb - 4.09
Pyraminx - 3.94


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 5, 2018)

3x3- 20.098 
2x2- 3.146
Pyra- 17.097


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 6, 2018)

3x3 - 9.34


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 6, 2018)

Pyraminx: 2.97


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 6, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.34
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.41
3rd @tigermaxi | 14.443

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.68
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 3.146
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.988

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.09
2nd @tigermaxi | 6.525
3rd @LightFlame_ | 9.15

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Ghost Cuber | 2.97
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.98
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.94

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' L D' F U' F R' D' B' D
2x2 | U R U R2 U F2 R' F' U'
Skewb | U' R' U' B' R' U' L U B
Pyraminx | U L B L' U' R' L' R' l' b'

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 16.633
2x2 | 3.034
Skewb | 8.435
Pyraminx | 7.488


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 6, 2018)

3x3 - 11.24
2x2 - 1.20
Skewb - 5.56
Pyraminx - 4.39


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 7, 2018)

3x3
28.8
2x2
3.96
gucci
skewb
12.83
not gucci
pyra
11.90 
not gucci
at all'
rip


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 7, 2018)

Skewb: 7.66
2x2: 5.67
3x3: 19.99...
Pyra: 7.98


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 7, 2018)

3x3- 14.25
2x2- 5.82
Skewb- 9.42
Pyra- 2.41


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 7, 2018)

3x3 - 9.98


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 8, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.98
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.24
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 14.25

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1.20 | NEW SOLVE OF THE DAY RECORD
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.034
3rd @LightFlame_ | 3.96

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.56
2nd @AMCuber | 7.66
3rd @tigermaxi | 8.435

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.41
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.39
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.488

I would like to introduce the newest member of the STAFF team @cubeshepherd ! He will be posting the weekend solve of the day results!

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | F' U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B F2 L' F' U2 B' L' D2 U
2x2 | U R U2 R2 F' U' R U2 F2
Skewb | R' L B' L R L' R' L' U
Pyraminx | U B U L' U B U' R l r u

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 17.413 | I sneezed xD
2x2 | 5.885
Skewb | 3.992 
Pyra | 11.476+


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 8, 2018)

Pyra- 7.856
2x2- 2.052
3x3- 21.148


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 8, 2018)

nice job @cubeshepherd 
3x3
24.8
2x2
6.49
pyra
14.74
skewb
11.35


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 8, 2018)

3x3 - 12.62
2x2 - 2.52
Skewb - 4.30
Pyraminx - 4.19



tigermaxi said:


> I would like to introduce the newest member of the STAFF team @cubeshepherd ! He will be posting the weekend solve of the day results!


Hello to all!



LightFlame_ said:


> nice job @cubeshepherd


Thanks!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 8, 2018)

pyraminx-3.31


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 8, 2018)

3x3: 18.64 (Good until I got G Perm)
2x2: 5.36
Skewb: 7.09
Pyra: 8.85


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 8, 2018)

Yesterday 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 12.62
2nd @tigermaxi | 17.413
3rd @AMCuber | 18.64

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 2.052
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.52
3rd @AMCuber | 5.36

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 3.992
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.30
3rd @AMCuber | 7.09

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Ghost Cuber | 3.31
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.19
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 7.856

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U R2 D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D L2 B' R B2 L' D2 L R B F2 U2
2x2 | R' F2 R U' R' F R' F U
Skewb | U' L' B U' B U' B' U' R
Pyraminx | R L' U R' U R' B' R l' b' u'

My Results


Spoiler



2x2 | 4.987
3x3 | 13.562
Skewb | 5.636
Pyraminx | 7.997


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 8, 2018)

3x3- 13.16
2x2- 5.07
Skewb- 8.27
Pyra- 3.73


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 9, 2018)

3x3 - 9.87


----------



## emps (Aug 9, 2018)

3x3 - 28.576
2x2 - 6.640


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 9, 2018)

2x2- 3.339
3x3- 15.911
Pyra- 13.168

By 4-7 do you mean a relay of 4x4-7x7?


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 9, 2018)

3x3: 14.35 flopping tps
2x2: 3.95
Skewb: 15.36 flop
Pyraminx: 4.63 flop
RIP SINGLES


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 9, 2018)

3x3
dns
2x2:
8.32
pyra:
15.5
skewb: (this better be good)
are you kidding me
dns


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 9, 2018)

3x3 - 11.46
2x2 - 2.45
Skewb - 4.26
Pyraminx - 5.37


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 9, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 2x2- 3.339
> 3x3- 15.911
> Pyra- 13.168
> 
> By 4-7 do you mean a relay of 4x4-7x7?


No I mean 4x4 5x5 ect like this thread but big cubes


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 9, 2018)

3x3: 18.04
2x2: 5.47
Skewb: 23.36 (Lol I accidentally put the wrong corners in the first layer
Pyra: 8.76


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 10, 2018)

Yesterday 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.87
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.46
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 13.16

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.45
2nd @Duncan Bannon | 3.339
3rd @Cooki348 | 3.95

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.26
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.636
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 8.27

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.73
2nd @Cooki348 | 4.63
3rd @cubeshepherd | 5.37

Chris Olson's "Why We Cube" Documentary is being released on the cubicle.us channel tomorrow! here is the link to the cubicle's channel

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F R D R U' R' B L B' L' U F2 U' F2 U' L2 D L2 D F2 U2
2x2 | R U2 R F2 U F' U2 R2 U2
Skewb | R' B U L' U L' B L'
Pyraminx | B R L' B R L B L B' b u'


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 10, 2018)

3x3
25.84
2x2
7.08
skewb
7.87
pyra
11.11

i wish that i get better times next time


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 10, 2018)

3x3 | 16.225 BAD
2x2 | 6.352 BAD
Skewb | 5.683 OK
Pyraminx | 7.090


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 10, 2018)

2x2- 3.8
3x3- 19.173
Pyra- 8.591

As for what events I'd like. Id do 4x4, Blind and OH most likely.


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 10, 2018)

3x3- 15.80
2x2- 3.86
Skewb- 5.80
Pyra- 3.94


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 10, 2018)

3x3 - 10.27
2x2 - 2.87
Skewb - 4.98
Pyraminx - 5.31


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 10, 2018)

Skewb: 7.36
Pyraminx: 8.22
2x2: 3.17
3x3: 15.21


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 10, 2018)

3x3 - 11.20 heh


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 10, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 10.27
2nd @IamWEB | 11.2
3rd @AMCuber | 15.21

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.87
2nd @AMCuber | 3.17
3rd @Duncan Bannon | 3.8

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.98
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.683
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5.8

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.94
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.31
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.09

Don't forget to participate in the poll above for the potential 4x4-7x7 SOTD Thread!

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | L F2 B2 R D B' R U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 F' D2 R'
2x2 | R U F U' R F' R U2 F'
Skewb | R B R U' R' B' U B'
Pyraminx | L U R U' B U R' B' l b u'

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 12.12 | Good!
2x2 | 4.235 | OK
Skewb | 7.056 | BAD :,(
Pyraminx | 6.721 | OK


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2018)

3x3: 9.88


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 10, 2018)

2x2- 3.05
3x3- 17.132
Pyra- 11.234


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 10, 2018)

3x3: 16.15
2x2: 5.38
Skewb: 10.16...... Literally got the worst OLL than got z perm
Pyra: 8.96


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 11, 2018)

3x3 - 12.02
2x2 - 3.43
Skweb - 4.60
Pyraminx - 5.14


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 11, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @JustinTimeCuber | 9.88
2nd @cubeshepherd | 12.02
3rd @tigermaxi | 12.12

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 3.05
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.43
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.23

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.60
2nd @tigermaxi | 7.056
3rd @AMCuber | 10.16

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.14
2nd @tigermaxi | 6.721
3rd @AMCuber | 8.96

Don't forget to participate in the poll above for the potential 4x4-7x7 SOTD Thread!

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
3x3 - B' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R D2 B D' R' F' D2 L2
2x2 - U' R' F' U F R2 U' R2 U'
Skewb - B' L' B U B L' B' L R' L'
Pyraminx - U' B' L' U' L B U B' l' r b' u



AMCuber said:


> Skewb: 10.16...... Literally got the worst OLL than got z perm


But hey, it was still good enough for a podium


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 11, 2018)

3x3: 11.07
2x2: 3.00
Skewb: 7.35
Pyraminx: 2.58


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 11, 2018)

3x3 | 13.029
2x2 | 4.000
Skewb | 3.237
Pyraminx | 6.460

@cubeshepherd dont forget to update the spreadsheet


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 12, 2018)

Skewb: 4.84
Pyra: 7.09 (could have been way better)
2x2: 5.25
3x3: 16.72


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 12, 2018)

9.06 3x3


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 12, 2018)

3x3 - 11.04
2x2 - 2.76
Skewb - 3.22 - Nice scramble
Pyraminx - 3.69


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 12, 2018)

3x3- 14.26
2x2- 4.38
Skewb- 4.92
Pyra- 2.46


----------



## Galcor117 (Aug 12, 2018)

3x3: 10.258
2x2: 2.808


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 12, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> @cubeshepherd dont forget to update the spreadsheet


Thanks for the reminder @tigermaxi. If it is okay with you I will update yesterdays and today spreadsheet tonight once I have the time to do it. I might be able to do it sooner, but at the moment I can not get to it. Thanks.

I will post new scrambles for today at around 1:30-2:00 pm MST, so stay tuned for those.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 12, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thanks for the reminder @tigermaxi. If it is okay with you I will update yesterdays and today spreadsheet tonight once I have the time to do it. I might be able to do it sooner, but at the moment I can not get to it. Thanks.
> 
> I will post new scrambles for today at around 1:30-2:00 pm MST, so stay tuned for those.


No problem man just wanted to make sure you didn't forget


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 13, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @JustinTimeCuber | 9.06
2nd @Galcor117 | 10.25
3rd @cubeshepherd | 11.04

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.76
2nd @Galcor117 | 2.80
3rd @Cooki348 | 3.00

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.22
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.23
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink |4.92

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.46
2nd @Cooki348 | 2.58
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.69

Don't forget to participate in the poll above for the potential 4x4-7x7 SOTD Thread!

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's scrambles
3x3 - B' L' F' R D R L D B U2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 B' L2 D2 F'
2x2 - F' R' U' R U2 R2 U' F U2
Skewb - R U L' U' B' U' L U
Pyraminx - L B' U R' L B' U' B r'


----------



## Galcor117 (Aug 13, 2018)

3x3: 11.633
2x2: 3.341


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 13, 2018)

2x2 | 5.098
3x3 | 13.137
Skewb | 6.491
Pyra | 4.614 | good!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 13, 2018)

3x3 - 11.02
2x2 - 3.06
Skewb - 5.05
Pyraminx - 5.00


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 13, 2018)

3x3: 13.42
2x2: 6.48
Skewb: 14.49
Pyraminx: 3.73


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 13, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 11.02
2nd @Galcor117 | 11.633
3rd @tigermaxi | 13.137

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.06
2nd @Galcor117 | 3.341
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.098

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.05
2nd @tigermaxi | 6.491
3rd @Cooki348 | 14.49

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Cooki348 | 3.73
2nd @tigermaxi | 4.614
3rd @cubeshepherd | 5.00

Don't forget to participate in the poll above for the potential 4x4-7x7 SOTD Thread!

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | D2 R2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F R2 D' R B2 U B2 L R' D'
2x2 | F R2 U' R U' R2 F' U2 F'
Skewb | U' B U R' B' L R' U' L'
Pyraminx | L' R' B' U' L' U' R B r b u'


----------



## Galcor117 (Aug 13, 2018)

2x2: 3.846
3x3: 11.981


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 13, 2018)

First competition post, I am hoping to be more active here.

3x3 (CFOP, Huanglong M) = 12.57


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 13, 2018)

3x3 | 13.279
2x2 | 4.696
Skewb | 3.901
Pyra | 5.904


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 13, 2018)

3x3- 11.89
2x2- 4.42
Skewb- 6.73
Pyra- 3.02


----------



## Jude The Dude (Aug 13, 2018)

3x3 - 35.61
2x2 - 11.72
Pyra - 17.46
I usually average around 30 on the 3x3 so not too bad.


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 14, 2018)

3x3: 13.17
2x2: 5.42
Skewb: 6.45
Pyraminx: 4.11


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 14, 2018)

skewb: 11.14
pyra: 6.9 ll skip
2x2 5.32

cant do anything else
hands are too cold


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 14, 2018)

3x3 - 11.32
2x2 - - 2.93
Skewb - 2.53 Really easy solve as well as a last layer skip 
Pyraminx - 3.69


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 14, 2018)

3x3: 17.41
2x2: 5.14
Skewb: 4.84
Pyra: 7.65


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 14, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium 
1st @cubeshepherd | 11.32
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 11.89
3rd @Galcor117 | 11.981

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.93
2nd @Galcor117 | 3.846
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.42

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.93
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.901
3rd @AMCuber | 4.84

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.02
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.69
3rd @Cooki348 | 4.11

Don't forget to participate in the poll above for the potential 4x4-7x7 SOTD Thread!

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R' F R2 D R' U2 L2 B' R F2 L2 F' R2 D2 F R2 F U2 R2
2x2 | R' U2 R' F2 U F U R U'
Skewb | B U' L' R U' R B R' U
Pyraminx | U' R L B L B U' R' l r' u'

My Results


Spoiler



2x2 | 6.332 | 
3x3 | IDK | 
Skewb | 4.600 | 
Pyraminx | 10.255 |


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2018)

3x3 - 10.35

been using a backup cube :[


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 14, 2018)

Pyraminx: 2.93
2x2: 3.79
Skewb: 5.95
3x3: 16.15


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 14, 2018)

2x2- 2.783
3x3- 17.75
Pyra- 12.796
Skewb- 10.720+


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 15, 2018)

2x2: 5.76
Skewb: 13.65
Pyraminx: 4.61 flopped so much
3x3: 11.76


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 15, 2018)

3x3: 17.71
2x2: 4.93


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 15, 2018)

3x3 - 10.03
2x2 - 2.79
Skewb - 4.46
Pyraminx - 4.08


----------



## Reizii_ (Aug 15, 2018)

2x2: 9.38 (I guess that's what happens when you don't practice for nearly two weeks)
3x3: 27.51


----------



## Galcor117 (Aug 15, 2018)

3x3: 10.67
2x2: 3.02


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 15, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 10.03
2nd @IamWEB | 10.35
3rd @Galcor117 | 10.67

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 2.783
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.79
3rd @Galcor117 | 3.02

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.46
2nd @tigermaxi | 4.60
3rd @Ghost Cuber | 5.95

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Ghost Cuber | 2.93
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.08
3rd @Cooki348 | 4.61

Don't forget to participate in the poll above for the potential 4x4-7x7 SOTD Thread!

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles 
3x3 | U' L2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 B D2 R2 D2 R' D F' L U R2 B2 F2 L'
2x2 | U R F' R U2 R' F U' R' F
Skewb | U' B' L' U B R' U B' L'
Pyraminx | L R' B' R U' L' B U' u


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 15, 2018)

8.37 (3x3)
2.54 (2x2)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 16, 2018)

3x3 - 9.55
2x2 - 2.65
Skewb - 5.17
Pyraminx - 4.62


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 16, 2018)

my friend Lucas's results
2x2 | 5.784
Pyraminx | 7.800

My Results
Pyra | 5.752+
Skewb | 6.527
3x3 | 13.308
2x2 | 5.391


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 16, 2018)

3x3- 15.49
2x2- 5.89
Skewb- 8.32
Pyra- 2.61


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 16, 2018)

3x3 - 14.774
2x2 - 3.943


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 16, 2018)

Skewb: 18.65
2x2: 4.75
Pyraminx: 3.74
3x3: 13.84


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 17, 2018)

3x3: 17.06
2x2: 6.22...
Skewb: 8.09...


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 17, 2018)

3x3 - 9.91


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 17, 2018)

Sorry for no Thursday post that is the busiest day of the week for me

Wednesdays 3x3 Podium
1st @JustinTimeCuber | 8.37
2nd @cubeshepherd | 9.55
3rd @IamWEB | 9.91

Wednesdays 2x2 Podium
1st @JustinTimeCuber | 2.54
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.65
3rd @Trexrush1 | 3.943

Wednesdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.17
2nd @tigermaxi | 6.527
3rd @AMCuber | 8.09

Wednesdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.61
2nd @Cooki348 | 3.74
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.62

I am proud to announce we are now going to have a *BIG CUBES* SOTD thread!

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 L U2 L2 B D2 F' U' B2 R' U2
2x2 | R' F' R2 F' R U' R2 F2 U
Skewb | B L U R' B R U' B'
Pyraminx | U' R' U' L U R B R' l' r u

My results


Spoiler



2x2 | 5.025
3x3 | 13.713
Skewb | 5.075
Pyra | 8.843


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 17, 2018)

3x3 - 11.17
2x2 - 3.08
Skewb - 5.82
Pyraminx - 3.64 - This is the first time I think that I could have gotten the same 1-flip case for 3 out of the 4 sides. The only side/tip that had something different was the Green/Red/Yellow tip, which is want I went with, since I liked it better.

Just remember @tigermaxi, that I will not be able to post new scrambles/results tomorrow, since I will be at a competition, but I will be back again and able to do it on Sunday. Thanks.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 17, 2018)

2x2- 2.694
3x3-19.573
Skewb- 13.161


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 17, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Just remember @tigermaxi, that I will not be able to post new scrambles/results tomorrow, since I will be at a competition, but I will be back again and able to do it on Sunday. Thanks.


Thanks for reminding me  Good Luck at your comp


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 17, 2018)

3x3- 15.71
2x2- 4.76
Skewb- 10.70
Pyra- 3.06


----------



## Cooki348 (Aug 17, 2018)

Skewb: 11.27
2x2: 5.54 flop
3x3: 12.02
Pyraminx: 3.28


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 17, 2018)

3x3:16.37


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 18, 2018)

3x3 : 15.791
2x2 : 4.547
Skewb : 9.189


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 18, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 11.17
2nd @Cooki348 | 12.02
3rd @tigermaxi | 13.713

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon | 2.694
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.08
3rd @Trexrush1 | 4.547

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 5.075
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.82
3rd @Trexrush1 | 9.189

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.06
2nd @Cooki348 | 3.28
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.64

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | L2 F L2 R2 B' R2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 B U2 R U2 F' U2
2x2 | U' R F U' F U2 F2 R' U'
Skewb | L R' U L' U B' R' B' R'
Pyraminx | U L R B' L' R' U L b' u

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 15.028 BAD
2x2 | 3.675
Skewb | 5.305
Pyra | 5.340


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Aug 19, 2018)

3x3: 12.141 wowww i was done with f2l at like 6 but locked up on oll and got an f perm ugh
2x2: 3.556 not bad
Skewb: 7.076 bad
Pyra: 5.049 not bad

overall ehh


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 19, 2018)

3x3- 13.26
2x2- 4.18
Skewb- 10.27
Pyra- 3.90


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 19, 2018)

3x3 - 13.19
2x2 - 11.6 (messed up the cll)
Skewb - 6.47


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 19, 2018)

9.77 3x3


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 19, 2018)

3x3 - 11.47
2x2 - 3.54
Skewb - 4.57
Pyraminx - 3.95


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 19, 2018)

Sorry about the delay in getting this posted. To be honest I forgot this morning that I was going to post the results, but since I had to leave for a little while, I could not get new scrambles posted until now.

1st to 3rd place in 2x2 is only separated by 0.13

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @JustinTimeCuber | 9.77
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.47
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 12.41

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.54
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 3.55
3rd @tigermaxi | 3.67

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.57
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.30
3rd @Trexrush1 | 6.47

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.90
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.95
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 5.04

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | D R' L' U B R2 B' U D F U2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2
2x2 | R F R' U2 R' F U' F2 U2
Skewb | R L B U R' B' L' B
Pyraminx | U R B' R' B R B R r' u


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 19, 2018)

3x3:16.25


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 20, 2018)

3x3- 11.53
2x2- 4.52
Skewb- 7.64
Pyra- 1.90


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 20, 2018)

3x3 - 13.49
2x2 - 4.87
Skewb - 5.80
Pyra - 6.54
All ok to good solves. nice.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2018)

3x3 - 9.85


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 20, 2018)

3x3 - 11.01
2x2 - 3.42
Skewb - 5.62
Pyrainx - 2.36


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 20, 2018)

2x2 | 5.396
3x3 | 13.318
Skewb | 7.13 
pyra | 4.238


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 20, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.85
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.01
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 11.53

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.42
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.52
3rd @Trexrush1 | 4.87

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.62
2nd @Trexrush1 | 5.80
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.13

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 1.90 | NEW SOTD RECORD!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.36
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.238

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | F2 L2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' F' U' B' D' U' R2 D' L' F
2x2 | F U R2 F U2 F2 U2 R' U'
Skewb | B' R L U R B L R'
Pyraminx | L' B U' L R U B' L l r' b' u

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 11.483
2x2 | 4.143
Skewb | 7.048 
Pyra | 5.143


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 20, 2018)

3x3 | 12.36
2x2 | 15.83 lol cll
Skewb | 5.98
Pyraminx | 12.09


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 20, 2018)

3x3 - 12.14
2x2 - 2.29
Skewb - 5.65
Pyraminx - 4.68


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 21, 2018)

3x3- 12.10
2x2-4.43
Skewb- 7.04
Pyra- 3.40


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Aug 21, 2018)

3x3: 11.81 eh
2x2: 4.74 bad
Skewb: 5.58 good
Pyra: 5.75 eh


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

Guys I totally forgot but I'm gonna be gone starting tomorrow until this Sunday. @cubeshepherd will be posting on the weekend so you won't have to worry about that. If you would like to post for any certain day you are free to just give a heads up so no one else does. I will edit the spreadsheet for the weekdays the day I get back

Just in case you didn't notice the 4x4-7x7 SOTD is up here is the link

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 11.483
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 11.81
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 12.10

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.29
2nd @tigermaxi | 4.143
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.43

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 5.58
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.65
3rd @Trexrush1 | 5.98

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.4
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.68
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.143

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | F2 D2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 F' L2 B D2 L B' R' D2 L2 F2 U R U F2
2x2 | U R' U2 R' F R F U2 R2
Skewb | R' U B L B U' R' U L'
Pyraminx | U L U R' U' R L' U' b' u

My Results


Spoiler



Pyraminx | 2.631 | WOA 
Skewb | 7.198 | WHY DO I ALWAYS MESS UP SKEWB!
3x3 | 16.955 | 
2x2 | 4.164


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 21, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Guys I totally forgot but I'm gonna be gone starting tomorrow until this Sunday. @cubeshepherd will be posting on the weekend so you won't have to worry about that. If you would like to post for any certain day you are free to just give a heads up so no one else does. I will edit the spreadsheet for the weekdays the day I get back


No worries at all @tigermaxi. I am more then willing to cover this thread and the 4x4-7x7 thread from tomorrow through the weekend. I will also update the spreadsheet everyday (most likely at night, but it will be updated). Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> No worries at all @tigermaxi. I am more then willing to cover this thread and the 4x4-7x7 thread from tomorrow through the weekend. I will also update the spreadsheet everyday (most likely at night, but it will be updated). Thanks for letting us know.


Thank you so much!


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Aug 21, 2018)

3x3: 12.309
2x2: 4.133
Skewb: 6.935
Pyra: 1.700
Lmao pb


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 21, 2018)

3x3 -9.25
2x2 -3.76
Skewb -4.76
Pyraminx - 1.64 Nice!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 21, 2018)

Pyra-1.12, but I only found the solution because @BradenTheMagician told me it was easy and I knew that he doesn't know the case for the solution I saw first. You can decide if it counts 
Edit:1.53 on the solution I saw first


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Pyra-1.12, but I only found the solution because @BradenTheMagician told me it was easy and I knew that he doesn't know the case for the solution I saw first. You can decide if it counts
> Edit:1.53 on the solution I saw first


You can count the fast one


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 22, 2018)

3x3- 13.38
2x2- 5.17
Skewb- 8.57
Pyra- 1.26


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 22, 2018)

3x3 - 6.96

wow locked up a bit too lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 22, 2018)

Just in case you didn't notice the 4x4-7x7 SOTD is up here is the link

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 6.96 NEW SOTD RECORD!
2nd @cubeshepherd | 9.25
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 12.30

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.76
2nd @Trexrush1 | 3.99
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 4.13

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.76
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 6.93
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.19

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Ghost Cuber | 1.12 NEW SOTD RECORD!
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 1.26
3rd @cubeshepherd | 1.64

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Today's Scrambles
3x3 | B D2 L2 D' R' L2 F R U' L B2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 U D2 B2 U' R2
2x2 | F' R2 F R F' U' R' F U'
Skewb | U' L R' B L' B U' L'
Pyraminx | U' B' U' R' L' R' U R r u


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Yesterday's SOTD - (I was doing them about the same time you posted the results so whoops)
3x3- 12.69
2x2- 3.99
Pyra- 6.43 (easy scramble fail)
Skewb- 8.52
Feel free to count or not count them.

Today's SOTD - 
3x3- 13.06
2x2- 3.06
Pyra- 22.05 lol
Skewb- 4.51


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 22, 2018)

Trexrush1 said:


> Yesterday's SOTD - (I was doing them about the same time you posted the results so whoops)
> 3x3- 12.69
> 2x2- 3.99
> Pyra- 6.43 (easy scramble fail)
> ...


Thanks for letting me know @Trexrush1. I will edit you in, in just a minute


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 22, 2018)

3x3 - 12.15
2x2 - 1.83
Skewb - 4.70
Pyraminx - 5.19


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 23, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thanks for letting me know @Trexrush1. I will edit you in, in just a minute


Omg thanks


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 23, 2018)

didn't warm up, so lets see how this goes.
3x3: 28.82 horrible attempt to be color neutral and mess up OLL
2x2: 4.52
Pyra: 8.53
Skewb: 7.8


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 24, 2018)

Just in case you didn't notice the 4x4-7x7 SOTD is up here is the link

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 12.25
2nd @Trexrush1 | 13.06
3rd @AMCuber | 28.82

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1.83
2nd @Trexrush1 | 3.06
3rd @AMCuber | 4.52

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @Trexrush1 | 4.51
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.70
3rd @AMCuber | 7.8

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.19
2nd @AMCuber | 8.53
3rd @Trexrush1 | 22.05

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

3x3 - F L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 B' L2 R U B L B2 F L' R' D R'
2x2 - U2 F' R U2 R F2 R' F R U
Skewb - R' L' U L' U B' R U L
Pyraminx - R' L U' B' R U' B U' l' r b


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 24, 2018)

3x3 - 12.80
2x2 - 4.26
Pyra - 4.63 (!!!)
Skewb - 5.02


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 24, 2018)

3x3 - 10.22


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 24, 2018)

3x3- 13.40
2x2- 4.80
Skewb- 5.80
Pyra- 3.78


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 24, 2018)

I just noticed, I think I poduimed in pyra yesterday with a 22.05. We need this thread to get more attention lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 24, 2018)

3x3 - 8.90 Yea! Nice solve.
2x2 - 2.56
Skewb - 4.50
Pyraminx - 3.90


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 24, 2018)

Just in case you didn't notice the 4x4-7x7 SOTD is up here is the link

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 8.90
2nd @IamWEB | 10.22
3rd @Trexrush1 | 12.80

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.56
2nd @Trexrush1 | 4.26
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.80

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.50
2nd @Trexrush1 | 5.02
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5.80

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.78
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.90
3rd @Trexrush1 | 4.63

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

3x3 - B' R2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' B R B D B' L2 R' D
2x2 - R2 F R U F' U2 F2 R2 U2
Skewb - B R L B R B' R U'
Pyraminx - U B L B L B L R u'


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 25, 2018)

2x2 - 3.722
3x3 - 17.139
Pyra - 11.953

Bad day lol


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 25, 2018)

3x3 - 11.20
2x2 - 1.90
Skewb - 5.62
Pyraminx - 4.67


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 25, 2018)

3x3 - 8.89

Got my Gans working again


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 25, 2018)

Just in case you didn't notice the 4x4-7x7 SOTD is up here is the link

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 8.89
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.20
3rd @Trexrush1 | 17.13

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1.90
2nd @Trexrush1 | 3.72

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.62

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.67
2nd @Trexrush1 | 11.95

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

3x3 - U' L2 U R2 D' L2 R2 B' D' L2 U R U2 B D2 U2 F2
2x2 - U R' U' F U' F' U2 R U2
Skewb - U' L' B R' U L' U' B' L
Pyraminx - U R U' L B L B L l r u'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 25, 2018)

3x3 - 11.21
2x2 - 1.83
Skewb - 5.26
Pyraminx - 3.49


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 26, 2018)

Pyra: 4.80


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 26, 2018)

3x3 - 9.33


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 26, 2018)

3x3- 13.06
2x2- 4.66
Skewb- 12.14
Pyra- 3.50


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 26, 2018)

3x3 - 16.80
Skewb - 7.03


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 26, 2018)

Just in case you didn't notice the 4x4-7x7 SOTD is up here is the link

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.33
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.21
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 13.06

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1.83
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.66

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.26
2nd @Trexrush1 | 7.03
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 12.14

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.49
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.50
3rd @Ghost Cuber | 4.80

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

3x3 - U D' F L2 B2 D' F2 L' D U2 L2 D2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 L2 U2 L
2x2 - R2 U' F U' F2 R' U' R2 U'
Skewb - B L' U' B' U L' R B' U'
Pyraminx - R' L' U B' L U L' B R r' b u'

@tigermaxi Are you taking back over tomorrow or would you like me to keep posting?


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 26, 2018)

3x3- 14.30
2x2- 3.54
Skewb- 8.81
Pyra- 3.16


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm Back!
2x2 | 4.194
3x3 | 12.008
Skewb | 6.042
Pyraminx | 6.097


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 26, 2018)

3x3 - 10.59
2x2 - 2.63
Skewb - 5.10
Pyraminx - 3.72


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 26, 2018)

3x3 - 12.74
Skewb - 7.67


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 27, 2018)

3x3 - 9.80


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

Yesterday 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.80
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.59
3rd @tigermaxi | 12.008

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.63
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.54
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.194

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.1
2nd @tigermaxi | 6.042
3rd @Trexrush1 | 7.67

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.16
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.72
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.097

If you get all GOLD metals you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles 
3x3 | R2 F2 U2 D R B' R B' U2 L2 F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 B2
2x2 | F' U F2 U F2 U F' R U 
Skewb | B R' U' B L' U L R' 
Pyraminx | R L' B L' B L B L' r' b u'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 27, 2018)

3x3 - 9.26
2x2 - 3.39
Skewb - 4.58
Pyraminx - 2.73


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

3x3 | 10.367
2x2 | 6.294
Skewb | 15.623 | POP
Pyra | 2.90 |


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 27, 2018)

3x3 - 9.30

so close


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 28, 2018)

3x3- 12.42
2x2- 5.41
Skewb- 5.80
Pyra- 2.95


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 28, 2018)

3x3 - 15.51
2x2 - 7.81


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey, guys, I'm gonna be gone Wednesday to Friday if someone can post that would be great! sorry about not being able to post lately today's scrambles will be up soon


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 28, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Hey, guys, I'm gonna be gone Wednesday to Friday if someone can post that would be great! sorry about not being able to post lately today's scrambles will be up soon


I can cover for you if you are good with me doing it


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 28, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 9.26
2nd @IamWEB | 9.30
3rd @tigermaxi | 10.367

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.39
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5.41
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.294

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.58
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5.80
3rd @tigermaxi | 15.623

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.73
2nd @tigermaxi | 2.90
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.95


congrats to @cubeshepherd in getting all GOLD medals and receiving a Platinum medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | B2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 L' F' R B2 D' U2 L B
2x2 | R U' R' F' R2 U R' F2 R'
Skewb | B' R' L' U' B' R' B U
Pyraminx | B L R' U' B L U' R' l' r u'

My Results


Spoiler



Pyra | 6.198
Skewb | 6.292 | 
2x2 | 5.134
3x3 | 13.475


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 28, 2018)

3x3 - 12.42
2x2 - 2.13
Skewb - 5.59
Pyraminx - 4.90


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 28, 2018)

3x3 -12.67
2x2 -3.94
Skweeb -8.12


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 29, 2018)

3x3- 15.89
2x2- 4.76
Skewb- 9.02
Pyra- 3.46


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 29, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 12.42
2nd @Trexrush1 | 12.67
3rd @tigermaxi | 13.47

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.13
2nd @Trexrush1 | 3.94
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.76

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.59
2nd @tigermaxi | 6.29
3rd @Trexrush1 | 8.12

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.46
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.90
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.19

Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R B2 L D2 L' B' R' D' R U2 F D2 B' R2 F D2 B' U2 D2 R2
2x2 | U2 R2 U' R U2 F2 R U' R2
Skewb | U' L' U B U' L B' R'
Pyraminx | U R U' B' U' R' U L' l' r' b'


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 29, 2018)

3x3 - 9.39

forgot to check-in yesterday :S


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 30, 2018)

3x3 - 13.65
2x2 - 2.62


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 30, 2018)

Pyraminx: 3.66 
I did the LL case from the wrong angle and ended up with a 2-flip.
2.37 second try, which obviously doesn't count


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

3x3 - 9.24
2x2 - 3.45
Skewb - 5.91
Pyraminx - 4.30


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 30, 2018)

3x3- 15.68
2x2- 4.78
Skewb- 9.35
Pyra- 2.16


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 30, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 9.24
2nd @IamWEB | 9.39
3rd @Trexrush1 | 13.65

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Trexrush1 | 2.62
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.45
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.78

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.91
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 9.35


Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.16
2nd @Ghost Cuber | 3.66
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.30

Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 |F B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F' U B2 L' R2 D2 U' B'
2x2 |R F U' R2 U2 R' U R U2
Skewb |R' L U' B' R' B R B'
Pyraminx | U' B' L' U' R' L' B R l' r' b


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 31, 2018)

3x3- 13.29
2x2- 4.92
Skewb- 8.06
Pyra- 3.84


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 31, 2018)

3x3 - 10.42


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 31, 2018)

3x3 - 11.92
2x2 - 1.87
Skewb - 3.47
Pyraminx - 4.70


----------



## Reizii_ (Aug 31, 2018)

3x3 - 27.2 (Bad, but I didn't do any warmup before this.)
2x2 - 7.78
Skewb - 11.09

It's not too late for this, right?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 31, 2018)

3x3: 10.46
2x2: 3.25
Skewb: 5.13
Pyra: 9.597

Pyra was terrible


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 31, 2018)

3x3 | 11.90
2x2 | 2.94
Skewb | 8.62 
Pyra | 7.56


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow, 3x3 1st and 2nd were really close, but what was also really close was 3rd and 4th, in which 3rd place beat 4th place (me) by 0.02

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 10.42
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 10.46
3rd @tigermaxi | 11.90

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 1.87
2nd @tigermaxi | 2.94
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 3.25

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.47
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 5.13
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 8.06

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.84
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.70
3rd @tigermaxi |7.56

Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | D R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F U B2 R U B F' D2 R B
2x2 | U' F R2 F' U F2 R' U2 R'
Skewb | L R' U' R L R U' B R'
Pyraminx | U' B U' B L R U' R l' r b' u'



Reizii_ said:


> It's not too late for this, right?


Not at all. Until the results are posted like above, then please feel free to post your times.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 31, 2018)

3x3 | 15.20 
2x2 | 3.86
Skewb | 6.04 
Pyra | 8.97


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 1, 2018)

3x3 - 10.11
2x2 - 2.04
Skewb - 5.53
Pyraminx - 2.92


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 1, 2018)

3x3: 9.05
2x2: 3.04
Skewb: 5.15
Pyra: 6.75


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 1, 2018)

Rubix Cube - 15.54
Skooby Doo - 8.72
Pyramid One - 10.40

no Smaller Rubix Cube today


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 1, 2018)

3x3 - 9.61


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 1, 2018)

3x3: 17.78 (very rip)
2x2: 4.359
skewb: 7.301 (bad)
pyra: 5.732


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 1, 2018)

3x3- 16.37
2x2- 4.42
Skewb- 9.82
Pyra- 3.32


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 2, 2018)

It's getting a bit late, are we having one today?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 2, 2018)

@cubeshepherd Is supposed to be posting but if not you can compete any time before the next one is posted


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

Hey all, I am really sorry for the delay in posting the results. I was gone much much longer today then I was expecting to be gone, and I forgot to mention that earlier this morning before I left, so with that being said, I do apoligize for the delay, but thank you for checkig in on that/reminding me. 

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 9.05
2nd @IamWEB | 9.61
3rd @cubeshepherd | 10.11

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.04
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 3.04
3rd @tigermaxi | 3.86

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 5.15
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.53
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.04

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.92
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.32
3rd @TipsterTrickster |5.73

Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' F' R2 B' U2 R' F' U' B' D' F U' B2 U2 L F
2x2 | U2 R' U2 F' U F2 U2 R' U'
Skewb | U R U L' R L U' B'
Pyraminx | L' B R' B' U' R' B' U l b


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 2, 2018)

Wait, how'd I win Skewb?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 2, 2018)

3x3: 9.14
2x2: 1.60
Skewb: 5.81
Pyra: 6.40


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

Zeke Mackay said:


> Wait, how'd I win Skewb?


Because you got a 5.15 single Good job!


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 2, 2018)

3x3- 13.22
2x2- 4.40
Skewb- 11.31
Pyra- 3.91


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 2, 2018)

3x3: 12.46
2x2: 2.22 yay
skewb: 6.20 rip
pyra: 6.77 + 2 =8.77


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

3x3 - 13.22
2x2 - 1.89
Skewb - 5.19
Pyraminx - 4.51


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 2, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 9.14
2nd @TipsterTrickster | 12.46
3rd @cubeshepherd And @Chris Van Der Brink | 13.22 - I Think that this is the first time there is a tie for a podiums

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 1.60
2nd @cubeshepherd | 1.89
3rd @TipsterTrickster | 2.22

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.19
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 5.89
3rd @TipsterTrickster | 6.20

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.91
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.51
3rd @TipsterTrickster |6.40

Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R' L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L' D U' F' U B L D2 R'
2x2 | R2 F U R2 U R2 U' F2 U'
Skewb | U' B' U' B R' L' B U
Pyraminx | U R' B' L B' L B U r u


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Sep 2, 2018)

3x3 - 10.02
2x2 - 3.42
Skewb - 5.23
Pyra - 6.82


----------



## jeffyoats (Sep 2, 2018)

Moyu Weilong GTS V2

34.987

Kinda happy with it, about average


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 2, 2018)

3x3- 12.69
2x2- 4.76
Skewb- 8.97
Pyra- 4.34


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

3x3: 9.36
2x2: 2.50
Skewb: 5.85
Pyra: 6.75


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 3, 2018)

3x3 - 8.08


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 3, 2018)

3x3 - 10.90
2x2 - 3.22
Skewb - 4.57
Pyraminx - 4.42


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 3, 2018)

Pyra: 4.24


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 3, 2018)

3x3 - 14.90


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 3, 2018)

First off, Welcome @M1n1turtl3 and @jeffyoats to this thread. It is nice to have you both here, and great to have 2 new cubers join this thread in 1 day : )

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 8.08
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 9.36
3rd @M1n1turtl3 | 10.02

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 2.50
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.22
3rd @M1n1turtl3 | 3.42

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.57
2nd @M1n1turtl3 | 5.23
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 5.85

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Ghost Cuber | 4.24
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.34
3rd @cubeshepherd |4.42

Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 R U L U' L2 D' R F' R2 F2
2x2 | R F U R F' U' R2 U2 F'
Skewb |U L R' B' U L' R' U
Pyraminx | U B' L' U L' R' B' R l r' u


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 3, 2018)

"a moment ago"
Rubric- 15.45 sad
4 cube- 2.94
Pryramid- 15.13 sad
Wierd Rubik- 10.42 sad


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 3, 2018)

3x3: 9.58
2x2: 2.65
Skewb: 3.80
Pyra: 5.71


----------



## alyzsnyzs (Sep 3, 2018)

3x3: 11.64
2x2: 3.34
Skewb: 3.87
Pyra: 7.10


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 3, 2018)

3x3 - 9.77
2x2 - 2.15
Skewb - 4.16
Pyraminx - 4.27


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 4, 2018)

3x3- 13,75
2x2- 4.46
Skewb- 9.68
Pyra- 3.55


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 4, 2018)

3x3 - 10.57


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 4, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 8.08
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 9.36
3rd @M1n1turtl3 | 10.02

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 2.50
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.22
3rd @M1n1turtl3 | 3.42

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.57
2nd @M1n1turtl3 | 5.23
3rd @Zeke Mackay |5.85

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.34
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.42
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 6.75

Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing 

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R' D2 L U2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' D B F U2 R2 B2 D L2 R F2 
2x2 | R2 U' F U F' U' R U R U' 
Skewb | B L' R' L' B L' R' L 
Pyraminx | B U' R' B R L' U B' l' b' u


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 4, 2018)

3x3: 7.79
2x2: 3.30
Skewb: 5.41
Pyra: 6.48


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 5, 2018)

3x3 | 17.15
2x2 | 4.96
Skewb | 6.36
Pyra | 6.90


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 5, 2018)

3x3- 15.58
2x2- 4.83
Skewb- 6.67
Pyra- 2.76


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 5, 2018)

3x3 - 10.19


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 5, 2018)

3X3 - 11.47
2X2 - 2.36
Skewb - 4.77
Pyraminx - 4.24


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 5, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 7.79
2nd @IamWEB | 10.19
3rd @cubeshepherd | 11.47

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.36
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 3.30
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.83

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.77
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 5.41
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.36

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.76
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.24
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 6.48


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F2 U L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U F L' U' R2 B' F' R2 D' L2 R
2x2 | F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U R U2
Skewb | L B' U' B' R' U B U
Pyraminx | L' U B U' R' L B' U' l' r' b' u



Spoiler: My Results



3x3 | 15.1
2x2 | 6.79
Pyraminx | 6.82
Skewb | 5.39


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh, perhaps I should stop calling the puzzles by meme names because they wont get included into the podiums 


> From like 2 days ago
> Rubric- 15.45 sad
> 4 cube- 2.94
> Pryramid- 15.13 sad
> Wierd Rubik- 10.42 sad



2x2- 11.03 (took me like 6 seconds to recognize the cll, perhaps I should try another method lol)
Skewb - 5.84


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 6, 2018)

3x3 - 11.32
2x2 - 2.66
Skewb - 5.43
Pyraminx - 4.26


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Sep 6, 2018)

3x3: 11.009 eh
2x2: 3.918 good
Skewb: 8.578 bad
Pyraminx: 5.861 eh


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 6, 2018)

3x3 - 9.44


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Sep 6, 2018)

2x2-2.94


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 6, 2018)

I guess that since I am not certain if @tigermaxi is busy today, I will cover for him.

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.44
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 11.00
3rd @cubeshepherd | 11.32

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.66
2nd @Waffle Cuber | 2.94
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 3.91

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 5.39
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.43
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 5.84

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.26
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 5.86
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.82


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Today's Scrambles
3x3 | D L' F2 R' F' L' F' D2 F' U L2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 L' U2
2x2 | F R F' R' U2 F U F U2
Skewb | R U L' R' B' U L' U'
Pyraminx | U L B R' B' U' L' B u'


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 6, 2018)

3x3 | 15.00
2x2 | 3.13
Skewb | 2.99 | YEA A GOOD SOLVE 
Pyra | 4.14

Best results ever!


Spoiler



Exeptc 3x3 xD


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 7, 2018)

3x3- 13.59
2x2- 2.61
Skewb- 4.18
Pyra- 2.15


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 7, 2018)

3x3: 8.51
2x2: 2.73
Skewb: 3.08
Pyra: 4.10


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey I just noticed an issue. On Tuesday (on page 26), I reported a time of 10.57 on 3x3x3. In the results, I was given 1st Place for the time 8.08, which I got on the _previous_ day's scramble.

There are three different results on that page. The first one reports my 8.08 time correctly. The second results post uses 8.08 again, instead of 10.57. I hope it does mess with the record keeping too much to get that fixed; thanks!


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 7, 2018)

3x3 - 9.52


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 7, 2018)

Am I allowed to participate?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 7, 2018)

tuga88 said:


> Am I allowed to participate?


Definitely! You and anyone else that wants to participate is more then welcome to do so, and we are trying to get more people to participate here, so please do.

There are also 3 other threads just like this one but with different events, if you are interested. 

This one has 4x4-7x7: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/big-cubes-solve-of-the-day-4x4-7x7.70744/

This one has Megaminx, Sq1, Clock, 3x3 oh and ft: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...ck-3x3-oh-and-3x3-bld-solve-of-the-day.70897/

And this one has 2x2-7x7 BLD and 3x3 MBLD: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/2x2-7x7-bld-and-3x3-mbld-solve-of-the-week.70908/


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 7, 2018)

3x3 - 10.12
2x2 - 3.04
Skewb - 2.88 Nice scramble!
Pyraminx - 2.78 Again, nice scramble.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 7, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 8.51
2nd @IamWEB | 9.52
3rd @cubeshepherd | 10.12

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.61
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 2.73
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.04

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.88
2nd @tigermaxi | 2.99
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 3.08

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.15
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.78
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 4.10

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

3x3 | R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L U' B F D F R B L' F' 
2x2 | F U' R2 U2 R' F U' R F 
Skewb |L U' R' U' L' U' R' B' U' 
Pyra | L R L U' B R L R' l' r'


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 8, 2018)

3x3 19.67
It's sub-20, so I'm happy with myself.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 8, 2018)

3x3 - 9.17


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

3x3 - 10.84
2x2 - 2.84
Skewb - 4.69
Pyraminx - 4.11


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 8, 2018)

3x3: 9.59
2x2: 2.42
Skewb: 6.63
Pyra: 5.34


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 8, 2018)

Pyraminx: 4.97
2x2: 3.79
Skewb: 4.80
3x3: 15.98


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Sep 8, 2018)

Pyraminx: 4.44
2x2: 4.51
Skewb: 8.42
3x3: 9.71


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 8, 2018)

skewb | 7.52
Pyra | 5.85
2x2 | 5.04
3x3 | 13.44

Hey guys I'm looking for some STAFF for the 4-7 SOTD thread anyone interested?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> skewb | 7.52
> Pyra | 5.85
> 2x2 | 5.04
> 3x3 | 13.44
> ...


Uhhhhh yea, would you like me to post the results everyday? I would be more then willing to do that, if that is what you are asking about.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Uhhhhh yea, would you like me to post the results every day? I would be more then willing to do that if that is what you are asking about.


Yes please I'm about to get really busy with school


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 8, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Yes please I'm about to get really busy with school


Great! Does that apply to this thread as well or just the 4x4-7x7?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 8, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Great! Does that apply to this thread as well or just the 4x4-7x7?


just 4-7


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 9, 2018)

Sorry all, that I forgot to post result/scrambles for yesterday.

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.17
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 9.59
3rd @JustAnotherGenericCuber | 9.71

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 2.42
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.84
3rd @Ghost Cuber | 3.79

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.69
2nd @Ghost Cuber | 4.80
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 6.63

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.11
2nd @JustAnotherGenericCuber | 4.44
3rd @Ghost Cuber | 4.97

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

3x3 | R U2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 L B2 D B2 L' R' B' F' D2 R2 D' B
2x2 | F2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 U R'
Skewb | R L' B U L U' B L'
Pyra | U B' U B L' U L' R' l b u'


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 9, 2018)

3x3- 15.40
2x2- 3.87
Skewb- 4.49
Pyra- 3.12


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 9, 2018)

3x3 - 12.54
2x2 - 2.97
Skewb - 4.32
Pyraminx - 4.11


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 10, 2018)

3x3: 9.47


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 10, 2018)

3x3 - 8.78


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 10, 2018)

3x3 - 21.28


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 10, 2018)

3x3-13.01
2x2-3.79
skewb-3.19
pyraminx-2.45


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 10, 2018)

My results from yesterday


Spoiler



3x3 | 12.12
2x2 | 6.40
Skewb | 3.91
Pyra | 8.01



Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 8.78
2nd @JustinTimeCuber | 9.47
3rd @tigermaxi | 12.12

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.97
2nd @TJardigradHe | 3.79
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.87

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 3.19
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.91
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.32

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.45
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.12
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.11

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L R2 B U F2 L2 F2 D' L F'
2x2 | F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2
Skewb | L B R' B R B L' R' L
Pyraminx | L B' R B' L' R U' R r' b u'



Spoiler: My Results



3x3 | 11.49
2x2 | 3.70
Skewb | 6.50
Pyra | 8.00


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 10, 2018)

3x3 - 9.90
2x2 - 2.37
Skewb - 4.70
Pyraminx - 4.32


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 10, 2018)

3x3- 11.71
2x2- 4.38
Skewb- 5.72


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 10, 2018)

TJardigradHe said:


> 3x3- 11.71
> 2x2- 4.38
> Skewb- 5.72



Oops, forgot to do pyraminx

Pyraminx- 2.93


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 11, 2018)

3x3- 14.49
2x2- 5.57
Skewb- 11.42
Pyra- 3.41


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 11, 2018)

3x3: 8.39


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 11, 2018)

3x3 - 8.64


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 11, 2018)

3x3 - 20.60


----------



## MathNoobz (Sep 11, 2018)

3x3 - 25.563


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 11, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @JustinTimeCuber | 8.39
2nd @IamWEB | 8.64
3rd @cubeshepherd | 9.90

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.37
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.70
3rd @TJardigradHe | 4.38

Yesterdays Skewb Podium 
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.70 
2nd @TJardigradHe | 5.72
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.5

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.93
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.41
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.32


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R D2 L2 R2 F L2 F D2 R F' U' L F L2 D2 R2 D 
2x2 | F' R2 F' R U2 R U R' U' 
Skewb | R' L U L' R B U L' R' 
Pyraminx | R' B' U' R' B L R' L b' u


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 11, 2018)

3x3 - 11.06
2x2 - 2.31
Skewb - 4.33
Pyraminx - 3.78


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 11, 2018)

3x3- 17.11 (RIP)
2x2- 4.39
Skewb- 4.87
Pyraminx- 2.80


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 12, 2018)

3x3- 12.80
2x2- 6.04
Skewb- 5.79
Pyra- 3.50


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 12, 2018)

3x3 - 8.25


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 12, 2018)

3x3 - 21.38


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 12, 2018)

Well, I guess there is no time like now post the results. Hopefully @tigermaxi does not mind.

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 8.25
2nd @cubeshepherd | 11.06
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 12.80

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.31
2nd @TJardigradHe | 4.39
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 6.04

Yesterdays Skewb Podium 
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.33
2nd @TJardigradHe | 4.87
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5.79

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.80
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.50
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.78


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R2 F' B' D' L U D' B R2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 R
2x2 | U F' R U2 F R' U F2 U2
Skewb | R' L' B' U' R L' R L'
Pyraminx | L' U B R' B U' L' U u


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 12, 2018)

2x2- 3.85
3x3- 10.43
Skewb- 6.12
Pyraminx- 2.64


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

3x3 - 10.21
2x2 - 3.44
Skewb - 5.71
Pyraminx - 4.38


----------



## Reizii_ (Sep 13, 2018)

3x3 - 24.84
2x2 - 6.12
Skewb - 10.31
Pyraminx - 10.72


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 13, 2018)

3x3 - 22.76


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 13, 2018)

3x3 - 9.76


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 13, 2018)

My Results form yesterday


Spoiler



Skewb | 7.92
Pyra | 6.03+
2x2 | 6.43
3x3 | 18.58+



Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.76
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.21
3rd @TJardigradHe | 10.43

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.44
2nd @TJardigradHe | 3.85
3rd @Reizii_ | 6.12

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.71
2nd @TJardigradHe | 6.12
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.92

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.64
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.38
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.03+


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F' D F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 F R2 U B' R' F U2 F D'
2x2 | R F' U F' U R2 U' F2 R2
Skewb | B' U' R' U' R' U' L U'
Pyraminx | U' B' L R' B' L' R' L l r

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 14.18
2x2 | 3.89
Skewb | 7.01 | I dont suck I just get nervous on this thread
Pyra | 6.14


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 13, 2018)

3x3- 9.85
2x2- 2.99
Skewb- 6.66
Pyraminx- 3.70


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 13, 2018)

3x3 - 9.46


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 13, 2018)

3x3 - 10.44
2x2 - 2.39
Skewb - 6.33
Pyraminx - 4.79


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 14, 2018)

3x3 - 17.90 yay


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 14, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.46
2nd @TJardigradHe | 9.85
3rd @cubeshepherd | 10.44

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.39
2nd @TJardigradHe | 2.99
3rd @tigermaxi | 3.89

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 6.33
2nd @TJardigradHe | 6.66
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.01

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 3.70
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.79
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.14


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | B U2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D' U' R U R2 B L' D F
2x2 | U R2 F2 U' R U F R' U'
Skewb | L B' R' B R' U B R
Pyraminx | L' B U B' R L' U R l r' b'

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 14.92 :/
2x2 | 3.33 
Skewb | 8.12 
Pyraminx | 10.43


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 14, 2018)

3x3: 9.93
2x2: 3.85
Skewb: 4.89
Pyra: 6.07


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 15, 2018)

3x3 - 23.71


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 15, 2018)

3x3 - 9.07


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 15, 2018)

3x3- 11.15
2x2- 3.57
Skewb- 4.43
Pyraminx- 2.48


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

3x3 - 10.26
2x2 - 3.02
Skewb - 4.65
Pyraminx - 5.27


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.07
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 9.93
3rd @cubeshepherd | 10.26

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.02
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.33
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 3.85

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 4.43
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.65
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 4.89

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.48
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.27
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 6.07


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 B U B2 U R' B U2 L' U' R'
2x2 | R F2 U R2 U' F R2 F' R'
Skewb | U B' U L' B' R B R'
Pyraminx |B' U' L B U B' R L' l r' b u'


----------



## Brayden Adams (Sep 15, 2018)

3x3: 39.43
2x2: 4.75
Skewb: 16.22
Pyraminx: 6.68


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 15, 2018)

3x3 - 9.87
2x2 - 3.12
Skewb - 4.85
Pyraminx - 4.56


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 15, 2018)

3x3: 8.22
2x2: 2.58
Skewb: 4.22
Pyra: 4.47


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 16, 2018)

3x3 - 19.01


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 16, 2018)

3x3- 13.92
2x2- 5.00
Skewb- 6.13
Pyra- 3.69


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 16, 2018)

3x3- 10.02
2x2- 2.31
Skewb- 3.98
Pyraminx- 3.49


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 16, 2018)

3x3| 16.06
2x2 | 4.24
Skewb | 4.78
Pyraminx | 5.66


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 16, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 8.22
2nd @cubeshepherd | 9.87
3rd @TJardigradHe | 10.02

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.31
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 2.58
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.12

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 3.98
2nd @Zeke Mackay | 4.22
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.78

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 3.49
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.69
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 4.47


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | L D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D L2 U B L2 F R U L F2
2x2 | U R2 F' R2 F2 R' F U' R' U'
Skewb | U L' R' L' B' U B' U'
Pyraminx | L U' R B L' B' R U r b' u'


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 16, 2018)

3x3- 14.21
2x2- 5.50
Skewb- 9.42
Pyra- 3.18


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 16, 2018)

3x3- 10.86
2x2- 5.36
Skewb- 3.94
Pyraminx- 3.18


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 16, 2018)

3x3 | 10.89
2x2 | 4.91
Skewb | 5.28
Pyra | 4.74


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 17, 2018)

3x3 - 11.31
2x2 - 2.57
Skewb - 5.42
Pyraminx - 4.27


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 17, 2018)

3x3 - 22.15


----------



## MathNoobz (Sep 17, 2018)

3x3- 22.90


----------



## DhruvA (Sep 17, 2018)

3x3 9.52
2x2 2.05
Skewb 3.85
Pyra 5.15


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @DhruvA | 9.52
2nd @TJardigradHe | 10.86
3rd @tigermaxi | 10.89

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @DhruvA | 2.05
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.57
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.91

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @DhruvA | 3.85
2nd @TJardigradHe | 3.98
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.28

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink / @TJardigradHe | 3.18
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.27
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.74


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' D' B' U B2 F' D' F2 U2 B'
2x2 | R F R U F2 R2 F' R U'
Skewb | R L' U R L' U' B' L
Pyraminx | U L' B R' B L U L l r b'

My Results


Spoiler



3x3 | 17.26
2x2 | 5.76
Skewb | 4.6
Pyra | 7.89


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 17, 2018)

3x3 - 9.94


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 18, 2018)

3x3- 9.96
2x2- 1.50 (easy cll)
Skewb- 3.24
Pyraminx- 3.03


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 18, 2018)

3x3 - 8.90
2x2 - 2.34
Skewb - 4.77
Pyraminx - 3.41


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 18, 2018)

Pyra: 2.57
2x2: 5.16
3x3: 12.67
Skewb: 10.46


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 18, 2018)

3x3 - 22.05


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 18, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 8.9
2nd @IamWEB | 9.94
3rd @TJardigradHe | 9.96

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 1.5
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.34
3rd @Ghost Cuber | 5.16

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 3.24
2nd @tigermaxi | 4.6
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.77

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Ghost Cuber | 2.57
2nd @TJardigradHe | 3.03
3rd @cubeshepherd | 3.41


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U' L' B R2 B' R' B' D' L2 B' U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D F2 R2 L2
2x2 |R2 F R' F' R F U' R U'
Skewb | R' L B' L B' L' B U
Pyraminx | U R U B U' R' B' L' U' l' r' b


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 19, 2018)

3x3- 14.43
2x2- 5.72
Skewb- 10.77
Pyra- 2.58


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 19, 2018)

3x3- 10.93
2x2- 2.97
Skewb- 5.72
Pyraminx- 2.64


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 19, 2018)

3x3 - 10.65
2x2 - 3.34
Skewb - 5.68
Pyraminx - 4.71


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 19, 2018)

My Results from yesterday


Spoiler



3x3 | 13.35
2x2 | 4.74
Skewb | 7.39
Pyra | 8.22


Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 10.65
2nd @TJardigradHe | 10.93
3rd @tigermaxi | 13.35

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.97
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.34
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.74

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.68
2nd @TJardigradHe | 5.72
3rd @tigermaxi | 7.39

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.58
2nd @TJardigradHe | 2.64
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.71

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | D' B2 D' L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D F' R2 U F2 L B U B D L2
2x2 | R' F2 R F2 R' U F' R' U'
Skewb | L R' U R B L R B' L'
Pyraminx | U' B' L B U R' L B' l' u'


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 20, 2018)

3x3- 10.28
2x2- 3.74
Skewb- 5.04
Pyraminx- 2.10


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 20, 2018)

3x3 - 10.96
2x2 - 3.24
Skewb - 4.38
Pyraminx - 4.04


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 20, 2018)

3x3 - 9.87


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 20, 2018)

3x3- 15.15
2x2- 4.51
Skewb- 7.09
Pyra- 3.78


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 20, 2018)

3x3 - 25.00 

oof


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 20, 2018)

sorry for accidentaly putting results in spoiler
3x3 |14.59
2x2 | 4.02
Skewb | 5.94
Pyra | 6.74


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 21, 2018)

Pyra: 3.06
3x3: 15.75
2x2: 4.54
Skewb: 9.33


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 21, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.87
2nd @TJardigradHe | 10.28
3rd @cubeshepherd | 10.96

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.24
2nd @TJardigradHe | 3.74
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.02

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.38
2nd @TJardigradHe | 5.04
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.94

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.10
2nd @Ghost Cuber | 3.06
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.78


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | B2 L2 U2 F R D B' D' B F2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U'
2x2 | U R2 U2 F2 U' F' R U2 F2 U' 
Skewb | U' L B L R B L U 
Pyraminx | U R' L' U B R' U' B l r' b' u


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 22, 2018)

3x3- 10.13
2x2- 2.41
Skewb- 5.87
Pyraminx- 3.87


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 22, 2018)

3x3- 13.69
2x2- 3.61
Skewb- 9.76
Pyra- 3.59


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 22, 2018)

3x3 - 9.58


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

3x3 - 11.21
2x2 - 3.38
Skewb - 5.78
Pyraminx - 4.35


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 22, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.58
2nd @TJardigradHe | 10.13
3rd @cubeshepherd | 11.21

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.41
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.38
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.62

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.78
2nd @TJardigradHe | 5.87
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 9.76

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.59
2nd @TJardigradHe | 3.87
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.35


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 |L2 B F D2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 F U' F R' F U' L B' L' B2
2x2 | F2 R2 F' R F U2 R2 U' F'
Skewb | R L U' R L' B' U R
Pyraminx | U' L' R' L U' B R U l' r' b' u'


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 23, 2018)

Skewb | 5.45
2x2 | 5.02
Pyra | 5.37
3x3 | 14.32


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 23, 2018)

3x3 - 19.52 yay


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 23, 2018)

3x3- 11.80
2x2- 6.40 (RIP)
Skewb- 4.40
Pyraminx- 2.85


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 23, 2018)

3x3 - 10.70
2x2 - 3.24
Skewb - 4.87
Pyraminx - 4.90


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 23, 2018)

3x3 - 9.92


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 23, 2018)

3x3- 11.89
2x2- 4.40
Skewb- 6.35
Pyra- 3.53


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 23, 2018)

3x3: 9.64
2x2: 2.81
Skewb: 5.28
Pyra: 4.08


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 23, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 9.64
2nd @IamWEB | 9.92
3rd @cubeshepherd | 10.70

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Zeke Mackay | 2.81
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.24
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.40

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 4.40
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.87
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 5.28

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.85
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.53
3rd @Zeke Mackay | 4.08


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U' F' B' D' B2 D L2 D B L U2 B2 R' U2 F2 R B2 D2 L2
2x2 | U R' F R' F' R F2 R' U'
Skewb |L U' R B' L' B' R L' B'
Pyraminx | B' L U' B' L' B R U' l' r' b' u


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 24, 2018)

3x3 - 9.18
2x2 - 2.77
Skewb - 5.54
Pyraminx - 5.12


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 24, 2018)

3x3 | 13.26
2x2 | 4.47
Skewb | 6.22 
Pyraminx | 7.57

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 9.18
2nd @tigermaxi | 13.26

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.77
2nd @tigermaxi | 4.47

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.54
2nd @tigermaxi | 6.22

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 5.12
2nd @tigermaxi | 7.57

Congrats to @cubeshepherd for getting all GOLD medal in all events and receiving a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | L B2 R' L' B' D' R L2 B' L' R2 U D2 B2 U F2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 
2x2 | R2 U F2 R' U2 R' U R2 F2 
Skewb | B U' L' U' L' B' U L' 
Pyraminx | L' R' B' U R' L U R' L l' r b u'


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 24, 2018)

3x3 - 9.46


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 25, 2018)

3x3- 11.95
2x2- 3.39
Skewb- 2.75
Pyraminx- 2.80


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 25, 2018)

3x3- 13.80
2x2- 6.33
Skewb- 9.53
Pyra- 4.15


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 25, 2018)

3x3 - 22.22


----------



## Merp (Sep 25, 2018)

3x3: 26.09
2x2: 7.70
Skewb: 17.85
Pyraminx: 16.39


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 25, 2018)

3x3 - 11.38
2x2 - 3.02
Skewb - 5.98
Pyraminx - 3.45


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Sep 25, 2018)

3x3 | 12.153 eh
2x2 | 4.271 ugh
Skewb | 6.802 
Pyraminx | 5.230 eh


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 26, 2018)

I guess that I will cover for @tigermaxi

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.46
2nd @tigermaxi | 13.38
3rd @TJardigradHe | 11.95

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.02
2nd @TJardigradHe | 3.39
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 4.27

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.75
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.98
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 6.80

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.80
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.45
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.15

Congrats to @cubeshepherd for getting all GOLD medal in all events and receiving a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | L2 B L2 B2 F D2 L2 B' F2 R' F2 D' F L2 B' R' D R F'
2x2 | F2 U' F R U' F2 R F2 U2
Skewb | B' L R' U' R U' L B
Pyraminx | L R' L R U' R B' L' l u'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 26, 2018)

3x3 - 10.07
2x2 - 3.14
Skewb - 4.94
Pyraminx - 2.89


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 26, 2018)

3x3 | 16.73
2x2 | 3.48
Skewb | 4.58 
Pyraminx | 6.41


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2018)

3x3 - 10.26


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 26, 2018)

Just gonna wait for full podiums then ill post results


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 27, 2018)

3x3- 15.09
2x2- 4.08
Skewb- 4.84
Pyra- 2.37


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 27, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.07
2nd @IamWEB | 10.26
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 15.09

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.14
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.48
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.08

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 4.58
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.84
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.94

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.37
2nd @cubeshepherd | 2.89
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.41


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U' R U' D R L' F L U' L U2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 F2 B2 
2x2 | F U2 R' U R' F R2 F' R' U2 
Skewb | L R' B L U R' U' L 
Pyraminx | U R' U L' B R' B L R' l r'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 27, 2018)

3x3 - 10.81
2x2 - 3.22
Skewb - 4.41
Pyraminx - 5.66


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 27, 2018)

3x3 - 21.27


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 27, 2018)

My Results
3x3 | 15.54
2x2 | 4.94
Skewb | 5.47
Pyraminx | 5.30

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 10.81
2nd @tigermaxi | 15.54
3rd @tuga88 | 21.27

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.22
2nd @tigermaxi | 4.94

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.41
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.47

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 5.30
2nd @cubeshepherd | 5.66


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F2 D2 L B2 D2 R' D2 L2 R' U2 B2 F' U B U2 R D' L' D2 F2 U' 
2x2 | U2 F2 U2 F R U' R2 F2 R' 
Skewb | U' R' L' B L' U' B R 
Pyraminx | L' R U' L U' B R L' b' u'


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 28, 2018)

3x3- 14.22
2x2- 6.75
Skewb- 6.68
Pyra- 3.71


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 28, 2018)

3x3 - 9.25


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 28, 2018)

3x3 - 10.48
2x2 - 2.61
Skewb - 5.61
Pyraminx - 3.31


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Sep 28, 2018)

3x3 - 20.02


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Sep 29, 2018)

3x3 | 12.67 :-/
2x2 | 3.55 not too bad
Skewb | 5.49 eh
Pyraminx | 4.90 eh


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 30, 2018)

Pyra: 4.76 :/


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 30, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.25
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.48
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 12.67

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.61
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 3.55
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.94

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 5.47
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 5.49
3rd @cubeshepherd | 5.61

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.31
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.71
3rd @Ghost Cuber | 4.76


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 U F2 D B2 R U F' R2 D B U' R' B' L2
2x2 | U F' R2 F' U F2 R U F2 U2
Skewb | L' U' L' U L R U' L R'
Pyraminx | R L' B U L U B' R l


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Sep 30, 2018)

3x3 | 12.85
2x2 | 5.21
Skewb | 7.00
Pyraminx | 3.28


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 30, 2018)

3x3- 14.94
2x2- 4.98
Skewb- 9.82
Pyra- 4.29


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 30, 2018)

3x3 - 10.62
2x2 - 3.47
Skewb - 4.43
Pyraminx - 4.63


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 30, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 10.62
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 12.85
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 14.94

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.47
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.98
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 5.21

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.43
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 7.00
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 9.82

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 3.28
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.29
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.63


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | L B U' R2 B2 R F' D2 L U' R B2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 R
2x2 | F2 U2 R U F U' F' R2 U'
Skewb | R' B R' B R' L B R' L
Pyraminx | B U' L B' L' B R' B' b'


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 1, 2018)

3x3 | 9.88
2x2 | 4.66
Skewb | 4.96
Pyraminx | 2.47


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 1, 2018)

3x3 - 11.72
2x2 - 3.19
Skewb - 4.90
Pyraminx - 4.77


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 1, 2018)

3x3-42
Lol my cube popped


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Oct 2, 2018)

3x3- 14.17
2x2- 4.10
Skewb- 11.36
Pyra- 3.54


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 2, 2018)

3x3 - 10.66



Waffle Cuber said:


> 3x3-42
> Lol my cube popped



Cubes still pop in 2018? Now I'm scared! :O


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 2, 2018)

3x3 | 13.59
2x2 | 3.28
Skewb | 4.34
Pyraminx | 5.83

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 9.88 
2nd @IamWEB | 10.66
3rd @cubeshepherd | 11.72

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.19
2nd @tigermaxi | 3.28
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 4.1

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @tigermaxi | 4.34
2nd @cubeshepherd | 4.9
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 4.96

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @BradenTheMagician | 2.47
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.54
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.77


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 B D2 L' F' L R D' B' U' B2 
2x2 | R U2 F R' U' F2 U' F2 U 
Skewb | L R' B' U B' L U L' U 
Pyraminx | U' R L R L R L' U l r'


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 3, 2018)

3x3 | 12.97 locky e-perm
2x2 | 2.89
Skewb | 8.25
Pyraminx | 2.96 noice


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 3, 2018)

3x3 | 13.53
2x2 | 5.09
Skewb | 5.36
Pyraminx | 6.32


----------



## TJardigradHe (Oct 3, 2018)

3x3- 11.67
2x2- 1.56 (yay)
Skewb- 4.11
Pyraminx- 2.28


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 4, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 11.67
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 12.97
3rd @tigermaxi | 13.53

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 1.56
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 2.89
3rd @tigermaxi | 5.09

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 4.11
2nd @tigermaxi | 5.36
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 8.25

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.28
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 2.96
3rd @tigermaxi | 6.32


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 L' F2 U2 F R2 U' R B2 D' L' B' F' R2 
2x2 | F2 R2 F' U R2 F' U' R2 F2 
Skewb | R L U R U L' B' L U' 
Pyraminx | B' L U' L' R L B' R' l' b u'


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 4, 2018)

3x3 | 21.71 | -_-
2x2 | 4.87
Skewb | 4.42
Pyraminx | 6.28


----------



## TJardigradHe (Oct 4, 2018)

Yay platinum

3x3- 10.68
2x2- 3.59
Skewb- 2.94 (yay)
Pyraminx- 2.94


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 4, 2018)

3x3 - 10.32
2x2 - 2.61
Skewb - 3.73
Pyraminx - 4.02


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 4, 2018)

3x3 |11.48
2x2 | 3,97
Skewb |4.82
Pyraminx | 6.05 sad


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Oct 4, 2018)

3x3- 14.30
2x2- 4.41
Skewb- 5.74
Pyra- 3.23


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 4, 2018)

3x3 - 9.82


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 6, 2018)

New scramble and results will be up tomorrow (Saturday, October 6th). My sincerest apologies for not posting new scrambles today, but thanks for your patience.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 7, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.84
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.32
3rd @TJardigradHe | 10.68

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.61
2nd @TJardigradHe | 3.59
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 3.97

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.94
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.73
3rd @tigermaxi | 4.42

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @TJardigradHe | 2.94
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.23
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.02


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | R D F2 D R F' R' D U2 R2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F R2 F'
2x2 | R2 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 F' R
Skewb | U R U R L' R' B' L'
Pyraminx | B' L' R U' R L U B' l' r' b


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 7, 2018)

3x3 | 11.721
2x2 | 2.984
Skewb | 4.951
Pyraminx | 4.747


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 7, 2018)

IamWEB said:


> 3x3 - 10.66
> 
> 
> 
> Cubes still pop in 2018? Now I'm scared! :O


Yeah. It was a very loose Little Magic and I attempted an E Perm and it just tragically died.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 7, 2018)

3x3 - 10.23


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Oct 7, 2018)

3x3- 14.21
2x2- 5.61
Skewb- 8.52
Pyra- 3.30


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 8, 2018)

3x3 - 10.11
2x2 - 2.73
Skewb - 4.72
Pyra - 4.96


----------



## RedTopCuber (Oct 8, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 10.11
2nd @IamWEB | 10.23
3rd @BradenTheMagician | 11.721

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 2.73
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 2.984
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 5.61

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 4.72
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 4.951
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 8.52

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.3
2nd @BradenTheMagician | 4.747
3rd @cubeshepherd | 4.96


If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 B D L' D' U2 F' L' B L2 F2 
2x2 | F R U' R U R' F2 R U2 
Skewb | B L B' R U' B' R U L 
Pyraminx | U R L U B U' R' L l' r' b' u'


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 9, 2018)

3x3 - 9.03


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Oct 9, 2018)

3x3- 11.74
2x2- 3.58
Skewb- 9.48
Pyra- 2.99


----------



## Deleted member 47825 (Oct 9, 2018)

3x3 - 21.76


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 10, 2018)

3x3 - 10.66
2x2 - 3.333 : )
Skewb - 3.12
Pyra - 3.31


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 10, 2018)

2x2 - 2.14


----------



## Ryguy3305 (Oct 10, 2018)

3x3- 30.4


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 11, 2018)

Yesterdays 3x3 Podium
1st @IamWEB | 9.03
2nd @cubeshepherd | 10.66
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 11.74

Yesterdays 2x2 Podium
1st @Duncan Bannon can| 2.14
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.333
3rd @Chris Van Der Brink | 3.58

Yesterdays Skewb Podium
1st @cubeshepherd | 3.12
2nd @Chris Van Der Brink | 9.48
3rd

Yesterdays Pyraminx Podium
1st @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.99
2nd @cubeshepherd | 3.31
3rd @

If you get a GOLD medal in all events you will receive a PLATINUM medal!
Overall Standing in all Events! https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1v2mfUucn59yMwmr6WBwzEbnRFW4_BLLwCzUo4UXaqw4/edit?usp=sharing


Todays Scrambles
3x3 | U D' R2 B L D2 B2 R' F U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D' B2
2x2 | F R2 F U2 F' R2 F R2 U'
Skewb | L' U L U B' R U' B R'
Pyraminx | B L' U R' L B L' B l r u'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 11, 2018)

2x2- 4.101 Ugg


----------



## cubeshepherd (Oct 11, 2018)

3x3 - 8.86 Nice!
2x2 - 3.78
Skewb - 4.84
Pyraminx - 4.51


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Oct 11, 2018)

3x3- 13.53
2x2- 4.15
Skewb- 8.84
Pyra- 3.29


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2018)

3x3 - 10.18


----------



## Krerey (Oct 12, 2018)

3x3: 15.83 
2x2: 5.02 (
Skewb: 9.54 ((
Pyraminx: 4.54


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 17, 2018)

Pyra: 3.27


----------



## MCuber (Oct 18, 2018)

3x3: 12.88
2x2: 5.38
Skewb: 7.57
Pyraminx: 4.49


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 19, 2018)

Hmmm...


----------



## TJardigradHe (Oct 24, 2018)

3x3- 9.93
2x2- 3.92
Skewb- 4.91
Pyraminx- 2.16


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Oct 28, 2018)

3x3 | 10.12
2x2 | 1.89 one looked lmao
Skewb | 7.19
Pyraminx | 4.29


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 19, 2018)

2x2: 2.38
3x3: 13.69
Skewb: 4.03
Pyraminx: 10.20


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Jan 2, 2019)

is this ever gonna continue? lol


----------



## Reizii_ (Jan 4, 2019)

BradenTheMagician said:


> is this ever gonna continue? lol


I've been wondering too, not sure why this thread got so inactive


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 4, 2019)

BradenTheMagician said:


> is this ever gonna continue? lol





Reizii_ said:


> I've been wondering too, not sure why this thread got so inactive


Hey all, I am really sorry about the inactivity that I have shown on the SOTD thread...or threads in general, but thank you for your patience in waiting. Things have been quite an adventure these past few months, and I have not been up/able to post every day here and I also kind of forgot about these threads, but thanks for the reminder. I will be staring these back up soon (or maybe today if I can) and will try to keep it going most days...although I know that this coming Sunday-Tuesday I will not be able to) but after that I will try to get back into posting results/scrambles for the SOTD threads consistently. Stay tuned for new scrambles and happy cubing : )


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Jan 17, 2019)

Any updates?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm Back! Lets make this happen, Ill post today. there will be a few changes but the events stay


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jan 17, 2019)

So first things first!
I know I let this thread die but it is coming back!
I will make a new spreadsheet and will only recognize winners, not 2nd place no podium no nothing. this makes it much easier for me and will be less of a burden. Also if you can cover one day of the week say you will do all Mondays please tell me and I will give you spreadsheet permissions.

Without further a due here are the scrambles!

3x3 | B' U' L' U2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D B2 U' B L' U' F' U' F'
2x2 | R2 U' F' U2 F R' U F U
Skewb | R L' R U' B' L U R'
Pyra | U L' R B' L' R B U' R l' r b' u


----------



## TJardigradHe (Jan 17, 2019)

3x3- 8.77
2x2- 3.88
Skewb- 3.99
Pyraminx- 3.14 Not very good, but for a 4 tips and not very good scramble, it's acceptable


----------



## Reizii_ (Jan 17, 2019)

3x3 | 14.49
2x2 | 5.23
Skewb | 8.71


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jan 18, 2019)

Join the SOTD discord! You can enter your times there instead and they will still be added to the results on the spreadsheet the scrambles there and here will be the same.
Discord Spreadsheet


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jan 18, 2019)

Winners!
3x3 @TJardigradHe | 8.77
2x2 @TJardigradHe | 3.88
Skewb @TJardigradHe | 3.99
Pyraminx @TJardigradHe | 3.14
 
View the results on the Spreadsheet 
Join the Discord 

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F' R' B F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 F' L D U' B' L
2x2 | U R2 F2 U R F2 R F2 U'
Skewb | U L' B U' R' B' L B
Pyraminx | R' L U' R B' R' L B r b


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jan 19, 2019)

Yesterdays Winners! 
3x3 | @akanearcane | 9.31 
2x2 | @VaporboyTSV | 2.02 
Skewb | @VaporboyTSV | 3.56 
Pyraminx | @RemoPihel | 3.5 

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | L' B2 U2 L2 D' F D B' R' B2 U L2 D B2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 U 
2x2 | R' F U2 R' F' R' F U2 R2 
Skewb | B' R B' L' U L B' U 
Pyraminx | L B' U B' L R B' R' U l u


----------



## TJardigradHe (Jan 19, 2019)

3x3- 9.29
2x2- 2.47
Skewb- 5.80 (RIP)
Pyraminx- 2.51


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jan 20, 2019)

Results here!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xOSg5NJ47VjuZuhKQL1s_l6bLw-oeWmXB3VMsir7Zwg/edit?usp=sharing

Todays Scrambles!
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/535577175479418881/536611136913539072/SotD_21_01_19.pdf
No 5x5 sorry mistake


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Jan 21, 2019)

3x3- 13.30
2x2- 4.53
Skewb- 8.44
Pyra- 2.73


----------



## MathNoobz (Jan 21, 2019)

3x3 - 11.53 
Easy cross, fluent f2l and j perm.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jan 21, 2019)

Yesterdays Winners
3x3 | Discord | @VaporboyTSV | 9.55
2x2 | Discord | @VaporboyTSV | 2.57
Skewb | Discord | @VaporboyTSV | 3.47
Pyraminx | SS forum | @Chris Van Der Brink | 2.73

Todays Scrambles
3x3 | F2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 U' R2 D L2 B' U R' U' L' F D L' D' R2
2x2 | U' F2 R2 F R' F2 R U2 F' U'
Skewb | L B' R L B' R' B U'
Pyraminx | R' B R U' B R U B l' r b
OH | R B' R' D R' U2 B D R B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R F2 B2 D2 R2 D'
4x4 | R' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 F' L2 F' L2 D L F D' F2 Rw2 Uw2 F Uw2 D2 F R' Uw2 B U2 F L B Uw R U R2 D' Rw B Uw' Rw B Rw' Uw'
5x5 | Dw R2 Lw' U B D Fw' Lw' D' Bw F2 U' L2 R' Bw2 Lw2 Rw U2 Lw2 R2 Uw U2 L' Rw' R2 Fw' F Rw' F' R Uw F Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw Rw2 L B2 Lw' R' Bw' Fw2 Rw2 F L' Fw U2 Bw2 R Fw R Fw' Uw2 Lw2 U2 Fw Lw2 F Fw

Join The Discord: https://discord.gg/hghDXxm
View the Spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xOSg5NJ47VjuZuhKQL1s_l6bLw-oeWmXB3VMsir7Zwg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## CarterK (Jan 21, 2019)

3x3 6.69 
2x2 1.70
Skewb 1.63
Pyra 4.03

My hands are cold so these are good, 3x3 had terrible turning though lol, sune pll skip.


----------



## TJardigradHe (Jan 21, 2019)

3x3- 8.72
2x2- 4.68 (terrible)
Skewb- 4.75
Pyraminx- 2.54


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Jan 21, 2019)

3x3- 13.00
2x2- 3.97
Skewb- 8.67
Pyra- 3.47


----------



## MathNoobz (Jan 22, 2019)

3x3 - 13.01


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jan 22, 2019)

Yesterdays Winners 
3x3 | SS forum | @CarterK | 6.69 
2x2 | SS forum | @CarterK | 1.7 
Skewb | SS forum | @CarterK | 1.63 
Pyraminx | SS forum | @TJardigradH 
OH | Discord | @PokeCubes | 16.74 
4x4 | Discord | @Tak | 37.98 
5x5 | Discord | @PokeCubes | 1:19.5

3x3 | U' B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B D' U' R F2 L2 R B' L' D 
2x2 | F U2 F U2 R' F U' F2 U2 
Skewb | B' L U L' R B L' B' 
Pyraminx | U R' L U L U R L' r b' u' 
OH | R' U2 L2 U' D2 B U R F2 L2 F' R2 L2 F U2 F D2 R2 L2 F' 
4x4 | B' L2 B2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 B' R' U R' B' F2 R Uw2 B' R' Uw2 L2 B' L' D2 R' F2 Uw2 F2 Uw' D' R2 Uw' R Rw Fw' F2 L Uw' Fw L 
5x5 | Rw2 Fw B Bw Dw R2 U Bw Rw2 L2 D' Uw F' B Dw2 R2 Lw U Uw' Lw' Bw2 Fw U2 F Dw2 R2 F2 U Uw' L' U2 Fw Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw Lw' D' L' Uw' Dw' Fw' Bw Dw B' Bw' U Fw' F' Uw D' U2 Fw2 B' Dw' Fw Bw B' R2 Uw' 
Mega | R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' 
SQ1 | (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-5,-2)/ (-4,-4)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-3)/ (6,-3)/ (-5,-4)/ (2,0)/ (2,0)/ (-4,-3)/ 

Join The Discord: https://discord.gg/hghDXxm
View the Spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xOSg5NJ47VjuZuhKQL1s_l6bLw-oeWmXB3VMsir7Zwg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## TJardigradHe (Jan 22, 2019)

3x3- 8.86
2x2- 2.25
Skewb- 5.72 (bad)
Pyraminx- 3.01
OH- 13.73 (good)
4x4- 36,73
5x5- 1:18.52 (messed up centers)
Mega- 1:18.77 (good)
SQ1- 20.36


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Jan 23, 2019)

3x3- 13.92
2x2- 4.84
Skewb- 8.24
Pyra- 3.18
OH- 25.34
4x4- 53.80
5x5- 1:44.73
SQ1- 33.07


----------



## T á (Jan 23, 2019)

3x3 - 9.856
2x2 - 3.511
3x3 OH - 23.138


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 23, 2019)

3x3 15.83
really easy f2l 
not even sub 15 T_T


----------



## CubingBaka (Jan 26, 2019)

Hey guys! I'll be taking over solve of the day on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. Sorry there hasn't been one in the past few days :/
Here are the scrambles for today:
3x3 | L F' L2 F2 R2 L' B2 D' F R F R2 F D2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2
2x2 | U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' F U' F U2 R2
Skewb | B L R L' B R' B R L B U'
Pyraminx | U' R B R' L' R' U R U L U' u' l r b'
OH | D2 F2 D2 L' R2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 F' D' B2 F2 D' R' D' F2 L' B
4x4 |B2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 B2 D' R' U L2 D' B' D R F L R Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 D L' Fw2 D2 B2 R Uw2 R' U Fw U D2 F U2 Fw' R' Rw B Uw' Fw L F
5x5 | Bw F' U2 Dw' Fw2 Rw2 U' D Rw' F Uw L2 Fw2 Lw F' Fw D' Dw Lw' Uw Rw' Bw2 R U2 D' B Rw' D' B L' D' R' F' Uw U L2 Rw B Uw' F2 Fw2 L D' Dw' Lw U2 Rw D B U2 F2 Dw' Rw R2 F R' Fw2 R' D2 F
SQ1 | (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (3,0)/ (1,-2)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-2)/ (2,0)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)
Mega | R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 26, 2019)

2 by 2 12.27
3 by 3 21.84


----------



## Billabob (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in

3x3 - 16.351
2x2 - 6.416 Oh dear
4x4 - 1:37.871


----------



## RamenNoodles (Jan 26, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in
> 
> 3x3 - 16.351
> 2x2 - 6.416 Oh dear
> 4x4 - 1:37.871


You fast people


----------



## TJardigradHe (Jan 27, 2019)

3x3- 9.73
2x2- 3.74
Skewb- 6.63 (so bad)
Pyraminx- 3.09 (I hate 4 tip scrambles)
OH- 17.58
4x4- 34.74
5x5- 1:18.44 (bad)
SQ1- 17.78 (pretty good)
Megaminx- 1:15.83 (good)


----------



## MathNoobz (Jan 27, 2019)

3x3 - 13.73
3x3OH - 27.34


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Jan 27, 2019)

2x2- 3.95
3x3- 13.04
4x4- 53.94
5x5- 1:40.34
OH- 30.18
Skewb- 8.26
Pyra- 3.61


----------



## CubingBaka (Jan 27, 2019)

Yesterday's Winners:
3x3: Discord @Fuzzyfirsdog#9279 9.273
2x2: Discord @Kerry_Creech#6983 2.79
4x4: SSForum @TJardigradHe 34.74
5x5: SSForum @TJardigradHe 1:18.44
OH: SSForum @TJardigradHe 17.58
Pyra: SSForum @TJardigradHe 3.09
Skewb: SSForum @TJardigradHe 6.63
Mega: Discord @Tak#9121 1:10.102
Sq1: SSForum @TJardigradHe 17.78

Join The Discord: https://discord.gg/hghDXxm
View the Spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xOSg5NJ47VjuZuhKQL1s_l6bLw-oeWmXB3VMsir7Zwg/edit?usp=sharing

Congrats to all the winners! Imma be adding clock to the list of events as well so uh yay! Btw if you do own discord it'll help out a lot if you can join the discord server and post times there. It's completely fine if you prefer speedsolving forums though.

3x3: F2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 U' F2 D U' R' F L' B L2 B' R B' L'
2x2: U2 R2 U2 R U R' F U' F U2 R
4x4: U2 D2 L F D B R2 U F' R' U2 R B2 L B2 R2 D2 L D2 R' Rw2 D R' Uw2 D U' L' Fw2 L' Fw2 U L Fw' L2 F2 R2 Fw' R Rw Fw Rw' D2 F' B Uw'
5x5: Rw' Fw U' Bw2 R' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L2 D2 F2 Dw Rw2 Uw Lw' D2 R2 Uw D Bw' Uw F' Uw2 D Fw2 Bw' B2 Lw2 Dw' Fw F2 Lw' Bw' L' Dw' Fw D2 Lw' Bw Lw2 Uw' D' R2 U2 D' F' Rw R' L' F Rw2 U Rw2 Lw2 Uw D Rw' D2 F Fw
OH: B2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L F' U2 B R L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U D2
Pyra: B' R' L U B R' L' B' R' U' L u' (nice only one tip this time lol)
Skewb: R L R' U' R' B' L' R' L' U' R
Mega: R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
SQ1: (0,-1)/ (3,0)/ (4,-5)/ (0,-3)/ (-3,0)/ (-4,-4)/ (-2,-3)/ (-3,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (-5,0)/ (1,0)/ (-1,-4)/
Clock: UR4- DR2+ DL1+ UL5- U3+ R3+ D5+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U1- R4+ D1+ L1+ ALL5- DR UL


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 27, 2019)

3x3 -> 13.96
good f2l > VHLS> COLL > PLL skip

2x2 -> 7.07
lame... bad lockup on PBL T_T


----------



## Billabob (Jan 27, 2019)

3x3 - 15.016 >.<
2x2 - 5.134


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Jan 27, 2019)

2x2- 4.02
3x3- 13.04
4x4- 51.77
5x5- 1:51.77
OH- 36.01
Skewb- 5.37
Pyra- 2.37


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jan 30, 2019)

3x3 | F2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 L F' U F2 D2 U' B2 L' F' 
2x2 | F R U R U2 R F2 R2 U2 
4x4 | R D R2 D' B D2 F R U R2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B R2 Rw2 B D2 B Rw2 U' Fw2 F' D' R2 U B Rw' Uw2 D Rw' U2 D' L' R' D Uw' Fw' U2 Rw2 
5x5 | Dw2 Lw' Dw2 F' Dw Fw2 D' Rw Uw' U' B2 U' B' D Rw' Dw2 Lw' Fw' D2 F D' B R' U2 F Bw U' D' Uw' B U F2 R' Rw Uw F2 Fw Dw2 R Fw2 Lw2 D Fw2 Rw' Fw' Dw' D2 Lw Uw2 D' L B D Rw' Fw' Lw L' U' B2 F 
OH | D2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U L' R F2 U B' R' B2 U2 
Skewb | U R L B' R U R L' Pyraminx | U' L U L U R L' R' l' u 
SQ1 | (3,2)/ (-2,-5)/ (-1,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-2)/ (-3,-1)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,0)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (2,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-5) 
Clock | UR1- DR2- DL2- UL4+ U3- R1+ D5- L1+ ALL3+ y2 U4- R1+ D6+ L3+ ALL4+ UR DL UL 
Megaminx | R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## MathNoobz (Jan 31, 2019)

3x3 - 14.17
3x3OH - 23.36


----------



## Billabob (Jan 31, 2019)

3x3 - 16.453, very easy cross
2x2 - 4.734


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Feb 1, 2019)

2x2- 3.79
3x3- 12.43
4x4- 52.94
5x5- 1:41.73
OH- 31.52
Skewb- 7.43
Pyra- 2.30
SQ-1- 38,93


----------



## CubingBaka (Feb 2, 2019)

3x3 | B U2 B F2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 L' R2 D L B' D' L' B2 U'
2x2 | U' R' F R' U2 F R U2 R' U2 F
4x4 | B2 U R' B D F' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 B2 L2 B R' Fw2 R' F Uw2 F Rw2 B D2 Fw2 B' L' R2 Uw' B2 L' R D' Rw2 F Rw B Uw Fw F2 Rw2
5x5 | F2 L' Uw Bw2 L2 U R2 Uw2 L U2 L2 Uw2 L2 Dw' F2 R' B' F2 Bw Fw2 Rw R' L' U2 F2 Rw2 B2 Rw' U2 R U2 L2 R' B' Rw2 B U2 B2 U2 Fw Rw' B2 Rw Uw2 D' Fw R U' D Fw F Bw' U' Bw' R Fw L' D' Rw' R
OH | F' U2 F U2 L2 B U F2 R F2 U2 D2 F' L2 F' R2 L2 B L2
Skewb |B L' B' R L R L' R B'
Pyraminx | U L B R' L R L' B l r' u'
SQ1 | (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (6,4)/ (0,-3)/ (4,0)/ (0,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-2)/ (-4,0)/ (1,0)/ (-1,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-3,0)
Clock | UR0+ DR2- DL1- UL5- U1- R3- D0+ L5- ALL2- y2 U2+ R4+ D4+ L4- ALL4- DR UL
Megaminx | R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

Uh sorry no solves on Thursday. Also, if anyone knows how to change my username hmu pls thx


----------



## chunky (Feb 2, 2019)

2x2 - 5.14
3x3 - 35.84
Pyra -18.93 (pls don't bully lol)


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Feb 2, 2019)

2x2- 4.60
3x3- 14.13
4x4- 53.67
5x5- 1:53.39
OH- 26.64
Skewb- 7.23
Pyra- 2.11
SQ1- 35.21


----------



## TJardigradHe (Feb 2, 2019)

3x3- 9.83
2x2- 4.56 (bad)
4x4- 34.04
5x5- 1:05.57 (good, pll skip)
OH- 21.87 (bad)
Skewb- 4.17
Pyraminx- 1.74 
SQ1- 20.53 (idc)
Clock- 16.11
Megaminx- 1:21.69


----------



## MathNoobz (Feb 2, 2019)

3x3 - 16.22
OH - 26.67


----------



## Billabob (Feb 2, 2019)

3x3 - 15.669 (Reconstruction)
2x2 - 5.885


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 12, 2019)

3x3 -> 14.84
2x2 -> 4.17 

nice solves for me


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 14, 2019)

Did the op abandoned this thread?


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Feb 20, 2019)

yes


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Feb 20, 2019)

He occasionally posts in the discord, but no scrambles.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 3, 2019)

Zeke Mackay said:


> He occasionally posts in the discord, but no scrambles.


could you provide the link?


----------



## Cooki348 (Jun 28, 2019)

2x2: 4.87
3x3: 14.12
Skewb: 8.37
Pyraminx: 3.56
OH: 24.23


----------

